# Best leather conditioner/protectant on Chanel bags??



## absolutanne

I have heard many opinions on shining monkey, appleguard, meltonian, etc... So many choices for leather protectors! Ladies, what do you think is the best for:

Reissue leather (distressed lambskin)?
Lambskin leather (non distressed)?
Caviar?
Calfskin leather (vintage ligne, cambon)?
How bout patent? I know it is lower maintenance than the leathers above, but do you put anything to maintain the gloss so the plastic sheen doesn't dull over time?

I baby my Chanel bags to death and I want to make them last longer than my desire for a new bag. Hehe.


----------



## w-jade

Absolutanne, I wondered this myself. I'm going to purchase the apple leather protector because it says it's wax-free and silicon-free and won't seal the pores of the leather. I used a lambskin lanolin oil on my camel lambskin flap once, and it turned it dark and mottled...so all I learned is not to put any oil or waxed based products on lambskin because it will get absorbed.


----------



## designer307

Great thread. I'm also interested in finding out what everyone uses to protect their Chanel bags. I've heard good things about Apple Products.


----------



## lov2shop

Also has anyone ever put anything on their fabric bags to keep them from spotting? My avatar bag is a light color fabric novelty print bag and I am afraid to use it often because I don't want it to get ruined. Any thoughts?


----------



## pursemania

Does caviar need treatment/protection?


----------



## smalinee

I just purchased my Chanel. It's coming.. I wanna know how to maintain it too... TIA.


----------



## Pinkie

I think Vectra can be used on fabric bags, shoes, etc. I have not treated my Chanel bags but I use Apple Guard spray on Balenciaga & Spys. You spray it lightly and let it dry then again a light spray... works beautifully on the bags I've treated, making them spill & water protected. I should try it on my Chanels but I've just been chicken. Vectra goes on drier so that might be a better choice. I've heard it works better protecting white than Apple Guard.


----------



## mnshopgirl32

Even though I don't think Caviar needs any protectant, I have used the Vectra spray on my black jumbo flap without any issues.


----------



## designer307

Where do they sell Vectra?

TIA


----------



## absolutanne

Thanks for the info on Vectra. Do you girls use the vectra spray on caviar? i just bought a beige caviar flap and want to keep it clean. 

BTW, Purseonality just had some green color transfer onto her white caviar flap (from another thread) she says she sprayed her bag with meltonian spray beforehand and had to take it to the shoe repair place to lift the stain off. She recommends scotchgarding it incase something like that happens. Had she not sprayed it w/ meltonian, the green color transfer from her shirt would've stayed there!!!!! White caviar isjust as bad as patent whites! beware!

Designer307, you can buy Vectra online. Just google "vectra spray"


----------



## lovelyxmelody

I read somewhere in the forum that the Apple leather product leaves the bag feeling greasy...??? Has anyone had that experience? I'm leaning more towards the Vectra spray because of that.


----------



## absolutanne

^^ Figures why I read that alot of ppl in the LV forum uses Appleguard, since LV bags are coated canvas not leather and the vachetta leather is quite thick and hard, so it CAN handle the greasiness of Apple. Thanks lovelyxmelody.


----------



## lov2shop

Pinkie said:


> I think Vectra can be used on fabric bags, shoes, etc. I have not treated my Chanel bags but I use Apple Guard spray on Balenciaga & Spys. You spray it lightly and let it dry then again a light spray... works beautifully on the bags I've treated, making them spill & water protected. I should try it on my Chanels but I've just been chicken. Vectra goes on drier so that might be a better choice. I've heard it works better protecting white than Apple Guard.


 

Thanks Pinkie  ...I'll give it a try first in an unnoticeable area to see if it discolors..


----------



## Pinkie

absolutanne said:


> ^^ Figures why I read that alot of ppl in the LV forum uses Appleguard, since LV bags are coated canvas not leather and the vachetta leather is quite thick and hard, so it CAN handle the greasiness of Apple. Thanks lovelyxmelody.


 
On Balenciaga & Fendi leather there is a slight greasy film until it dries throughly & on LV it does leave a film on the vinyl but it wipes right off with a cloth.


----------



## Pinkie

you are very wecome lov2shop...


----------



## Skinny

Does anyone know what is reccomended BY Chanel? I'm thinking of getting Vectra spray but I want to be sure.


----------



## shmoo88

I have the apple products for my LV and then the coach cleaner and conditioner from when I had Coach.

Can either of these be used by Chanel? Why doesnt' Chanel sell or recommend a product when you by their purses? It made it easy when I first bought Coach., Granted at the time they were pressuring me to buy $10 cleaner and conditioner I thought it was a big scam, but now I totally wish Chanel would shove product down my throat!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Skinny said:


> Does anyone know what is reccomended BY Chanel?


 
I remember asking Chanel SA's before at different stores, and ended up with two different answers. One SA told me to go to Coach and buy their Leather protectants/conditioners. The other SA told me that Chanel leather is so fragile that you should not put ANYTHING on it.  I finally asked a third time at yet another store, and they told me not to put anything on it either. So I went with the 2/3 majority rules answer and I don't put anything on my bags.


----------



## IntlSet

I think Selena said she used Shiny Monkey (or something like that!) with great success... maybe she'll pop in here and give us a reminder.


----------



## shmoo88

I don't know if there will ever be a universtal answer unless the product is made by Chanel.

I think everyone will agree that when you use the Coach products on their bags, it makes them a 100% better. And it should, this is aproduct that Coach designed specifically for their bags in mind.

I guess I think if Chanel wanted something on their bags, they would have made it or marketed it by now.  Chanel leather is suppose to be higher grade then Coach and designed better. Hence why we pay the price for it.

I think you'll always get mixed reviews. Just like the Apple products on LV. Some people love the results, others don't. I personally didn't like my results, and wouldn't use it again.

So I think it will be a matter of personal preference.


----------



## cocklecove

I'm curious to hear if anyone here has used any of the products sold by Lovin' My Bags (the handbag cleaning/restoration outfit)?  It seems from their website that they've put a lot of thought/research into their products.  And they have some DIY cleaning tips on their website under the (guess what) Tips tab at the top of the home page which perhaps some of us already know/have tried?
http://www.lovinmybags.com

p.s. my own SA told me the cavair needs no treatment, other than wiping it dry if it gets wet, e.g., in the rain.  And she urged me to be careful how I store it so the chain links don't get pressed against it.


----------



## bag.lover

Skinny said:


> Does anyone know what is reccomended BY Chanel? I'm thinking of getting Vectra spray but I want to be sure.


 
I recently bought a white caviar flap from Chanel boutique, my SA said that they use Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care.  

I was also given Factotum (Expert Leather Repair Alterations & Cleaning)'s business card -- Chanel boutique sends their clients/stuffs there for services (repairs, re-dye, cleaning, etc.)
Margaret's Factotum Expert Leather Repair
^ Factotum (Margaret's Cleaner) is also recommended by many big department stores and boutiques such as Nordstrom, Barney's, Tod's, etc.

Purse Cleaning by Margaret's Cleaner
PURSE CLEANING by Margaret's Cleaners


----------



## Smoothoprter

The only bags I've ever "treated" (protected) are the white calfskin bags/wallets.  I used Shining Monkey Spray.  I have used Apple Leather Conditioner to clean the leather if I think it's dirty, but it doesn't protect the leather.  I've used Shining Monkey with GREAT success.


----------



## Classic Chic

Smoothoprter said:


> The only bags I've ever "treated" (protected) are the white calfskin bags/wallets. I used Shining Monkey Spray. I have used Apple Leather Conditioner to clean the leather if I think it's dirty, but it doesn't protect the leather. I've used Shining Monkey with GREAT success.


Smoothoprter~what type of material did you use SM on?  Caviar, lambskin, patent?


----------



## Smoothoprter

Classic Chic said:


> Smoothoprter~what type of material did you use SM on? Caviar, lambskin, patent?


 
I would never use it on patent, and I haven't tried it on Caviar, although I think it's worth protecting light colored caviar.  I protected my darkwhite PNY wallet and darkwhite reissue which are both distressed calfskin.


----------



## tweetie

Smoothoprter said:


> I would never use it on patent, and I haven't tried it on Caviar, although I think it's worth protecting light colored caviar. I protected my darkwhite PNY wallet and darkwhite reissue which are both distressed calfskin.


 
Did it alter the leather color/texture in any way?  I have my first lambskin now and it's a light pink, and it's showing dirt on the corners and picks up grease (a couple of spots sprayed over from dinner) really easily!


----------



## Smoothoprter

tweetie said:


> Did it alter the leather color/texture in any way? I have my first lambskin now and it's a light pink, and it's showing dirt on the corners and picks up grease (a couple of spots sprayed over from dinner) really easily!


 
No, no color/texture change at all.


----------



## Pinkie

Sorry to be so late in my reply. I used Vectra again the other day & it's not an aerosol but a pump type spray so it's easy to spray on a bag without saturating it... available on-line @ 
http://www.vectraspray.com/
Vectra Protection - Unique Gift Item!

Cleaning & Care Products


----------



## Pinkie

Smoothoprter & anyone else with advice... I have a light blush patent Chanel ... what would you use as a protecting spray?? or would you use nothing?? I'm thinking Vectra because it goes on in a very fine spray & dries quickly ... or would you try Shining Monkey?? I'd like to keep dark colours from darkening the leather.


----------



## Claudia

Absoluteann is so right...if the shoe repair hadn't of been able to get rid of the green stain on my white caviar jumbo, i would no longer be on this forum 'cause would be an incoherent shell of a woman in The Happy Farms Home for Major Chanel Bag Disappointment

and Love2, i have a really good remedy for occasional spots on cloth bags (although am sure the ladies can give you (and me) a spray name:

ok, here it is:
1, Buy a wonderful spot remover called PermaPress (i get it at our better grocery store chain in the South, Publix, but it can prob be bought at Ralphs in Calif or Gelsons or The Boys markets, etc.  Is there stil lPiggelyWiggely in the midwest?   
2.  Put a little of the PP on a Qtip and carefully saturate the spot
3.  Let sit for 2-3 minutes.  You can also gently use your finger to mush the PP into the stain, for 10 seconds or so
4.  immediatley apply a small amount of Woolite
5.  Let sit for 3-5 min.
6.  Take washcloth, dip in cold water, and apply to area, washing off the PP and Woolite
7.  Let sit and dry a few hours

STAIN WILL BE GONE - I did this on my beige linen Precious Symbols tote.....


----------



## Smoothoprter

Pinkie said:


> Smoothoprter & anyone else with advice... I have a light blush patent Chanel ... what would you use as a protecting spray?? or would you use nothing?? I'm thinking Vectra because it goes on in a very fine spray & dries quickly ... or would you try Shining Monkey?? I'd like to keep dark colours from darkening the leather.


 
Shining Monkey is also a very fine mist.  I have not tried it on patent leather though.


----------



## Claudia

OOOOPS
addendum to my instructions  -- don't use your fingertip, instead kinda scratch over the place that you soaked with Permapress, with a fingernail


----------



## Vixy

I prefer Vectra, because it dries very quickly and it isn't greasy like the apple spray. I've used Vectra on my balenciaga's, chanel reissues, lambskin, calf and caviar - it protects and doesn't change the leather in any way.


----------



## Alaska

So- has anybody tried SM with caviar leather? I'm expecting a white bag with caviar leather tomorrow or Sunday and will need to protect it as soon as I can....


----------



## missisa07

^I just got a white caviar flap too and now I'm really worried about color transfer.  I just ordered Apple Guard products from leatherstuff.com, so I hope that comes in soon!


----------



## honeybunch

Can anyone recommend a good product for me in the UK?


----------



## Alaska

I'm assuming that I can also spray the inside of my white jumbo caviar to protect it from possible stains...?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great Thread!
Absolutanne - thank you for posting this question!

forgive me I need it spelled out for me ..:shame:
so for White Caviar exterior and interior is:
    - Vectra spray
or - Shining Monkey - the one to use?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I've notice my white Caviar GST gets dirty on the bottom and the leather cleans right up with a baby wipe, but I also notices the stitching / thread is getting darker and looking dirty - its doesn't clean up.

Do you think vecta or Shining Monkey would help?
thank you


----------



## nmarcus

My Chanel SA at Sak told me that the Coach leather cleaner works well.  I bought both the cleaner and moisturizer at Coach, but I haven't tried them yet.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thanks nmarcus


----------



## cheching

I used the Danier (a chain of leather stores here in Canada) Renewal Lotion - described as a "leather rejuvenator with vitamin E and aloe" - on my caviar timeless clutch, and it has since made the leather DULL. It feels almost waxy even. Is there any way to make it shiny again??? Please help!!!!! 

P.S. The handles on my GST are also beginning to feel this way. WAXY-feeling and DULL-looking. I haven't put any product on it either. Weird. It wasn't like that when I first got it. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i would NOT recommend scotchguarding leather -- it changes the texture.


----------



## HappyAngel

cheching said:


> I used the Danier (a chain of leather stores here in Canada) Renewal Lotion - described as a "leather rejuvenator with vitamin E and aloe" - on my caviar timeless clutch, and it has since made the leather DULL. It feels almost waxy even. Is there any way to make it shiny again??? Please help!!!!!
> 
> P.S. The handles on my GST are also beginning to feel this way. WAXY-feeling and DULL-looking. I haven't put any product on it either. Weird. It wasn't like that when I first got it. Is anyone else having this problem?


 
Have you try polishing it with a clean cotton cloth??  It may remove the dull finish.  I also have the Danier lotion & I use it on my less expensive stuff (like my leather jacket & my cole haan bag).  Good luck!


----------



## BacardiGirl

My SA said I didn't need to treat my caviar leather with anything...I hope she is right!


----------



## jmen

I purchased products from luvinmybags.  Their cream protector is fabulous.  I applied it by rubbing it on and it does not darken the leather.  They say to reapply every 2-3 months but since I rotate through my purses, I'm guessing it depends on usage.  They have cleaners, conditioners, shine restorer, cleaner for just handles and the cream protector I just mentioned.

For fabric bags before using, I would spray them with Scotchguard as a preventive measure against stains.


----------



## photomj

Every SA has always told me not to put anything on Chanel leather. To send it in to Chanel in a year or so for "conditioning".


----------



## x joie

Off the record, I have heard from SAs that Vectra (sp?) is okay to use on Chanel. The SAs are instructed to say that you should not put anything on because 1) they don't want to be held liable and 2) they want you to send it in to Chanel for conditioning.


----------



## chanelbelle7

Sometimes if you have treated a bag with a protectant product the warranty on the bag becomes null and void if they can tell you have treated it yourself.  Be careful, girls!!!


----------



## jmen

Have never heard that/ What difference would it make in cleaning, redying?   Vectra, luvinmybags products are invisible, do not change the texture of the leather, so how would anyone looking at it know there was anything ever applied?  No SA in 20 years experience in purchasing handbags, etc. has ever stated such -- only that fabric, tweed handbags can't be refurbished.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I use all of the Apple care products: protectant spray, conditioner, cleaner.  I get it at Leatherstuff.com.  Sometimes luggage stores carry it as well.  I use it on all of my smooth leather bags.


----------



## cheching

I never knew we could send in our Chanel bags for conditioning. Does anyone know how this process works - i.e. price and length of time? Would it be similar to the "spa" in which Hermes bags are sent to? 

Also, this is kind of off-topic, but my timeless clutch also has a bit of a scratch on the CC-clip part thingy. Would they be able to re-polish it? I was thinking about bringing it to a jeweler to have them re-plate/polish it.


----------



## Jaded81

WHen you guys say Vectra, you are referring to Vectra 16 Shoe - Handbag - Apparel Spray I assume?

Also, Smoothoporter, you use *D-Spec Fabric/Leather Protector* from Shining Monkey?



TIA


----------



## simp

Seems like vectra n shinning monkey sprays r pretty safe to use n reissue n flap. So much work to bb a chanel


----------



## purse-nality

anyone, does vectra work the same wonders as 3M Scotchguard spray?


----------



## misschanel28

cheching said:


> I used the Danier (a chain of leather stores here in Canada) Renewal Lotion - described as a "leather rejuvenator with vitamin E and aloe" - on my caviar timeless clutch, and it has since made the leather DULL. It feels almost waxy even. Is there any way to make it shiny again??? Please help!!!!!
> 
> P.S. The handles on my GST are also beginning to feel this way. WAXY-feeling and DULL-looking. I haven't put any product on it either. Weird. It wasn't like that when I first got it. Is anyone else having this problem?


 
I used the danier lotion on my classic black caviar flap and it looks great! even better than when I didn't use it...I didn't use a lot tho. Did you use a lot??


----------



## Yikkie

I also swear by my lovinmybags set for exotic/delicate leather, which consists of cleanser (specially made for lambskin), moisturiser and a serum to restore the shine. Works amazingly well on my vintage navy lambskin flap!


----------



## Malinda

Where is this disclosure ?  
In the pamphlet?



chanelbelle7 said:


> Sometimes if you have treated a bag with a protectant product the warranty on the bag becomes null and void if they can tell you have treated it yourself. Be careful, girls!!!


----------



## deogracia

lambskin leather is best taken care off with CADILLAC LEATHER LOTION
nothing is safe to use as a cleaner on lambskin
patent care with COLUMBUS - NEO CLEANER
caviar leather with CADILLAC LEATHER LOTION & NEO CLEANER


----------



## bagtasia

IMO, all those cleaners and conditioners works, I've tried most of them and it just depends on how you use them on every leather bags that you own. So far my experimental self-cleaning varies from each product, and I am happy with the results.


----------



## kristel41

any protectant for the metallics?


----------



## keokicat

I asked the SA's at two different boutiques what to use on lambskin scuff marks.  They both recommended Meltonian shoe & boot polish to buff them out.  Get the netural (clear) one.


----------



## bagtasia

Please test Meltonian first on a small hidden area before applying. Sometimes it smudges the color of the bag, it did with my bordeaux lambskin.


----------



## chpwhy

I received a pre-loved Red Caviar GST yesterday. I used 
1. Baby wipes and clean it all over. 
2. After which i use Black Rock Leather n Rich on a white used tshirt and give it a good clean all over. The colour comes off but it is to be expected.
3. Lastly i use apple Spray to protect.
Viola!!..


----------



## Jenita143

deogracia said:


> lambskin leather is best taken care off with CADILLAC LEATHER LOTION
> nothing is safe to use as a cleaner on lambskin
> patent care with COLUMBUS - NEO CLEANER
> caviar leather with CADILLAC LEATHER LOTION & NEO CLEANER


 
my SA at the San diego NM said they use the Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care on the bags in their displays too.


----------



## Louise15

What would someone suggest for python? I know my bag is getting to the point when it needs to be conditioned and am not sure I am brave enough to try it myself.


----------



## borapurple12

i was so scared but i sprayed Apple Guard spray on my lambskin maxi.
when i tried a little of leather care cream inside, it changed to dark, but spray was ok.
so i think it can protect!


----------



## mhh29nyu

Hi, my biarritz tote got some stains on the bottom, is there anything I can use to clean it? Thanks!


----------



## Jenita143

borapurple12 said:


> i was so scared but i sprayed Apple Guard spray on my lambskin maxi.
> when i tried a little of leather care cream inside, it changed to dark, but spray was ok.
> so i think it can protect!


 
i bought a can of the apple guard spray too, but i'm still too scared to use it.   any suggestions?


----------



## amyamoure

I have used meltonian on some of my lambskins, but be careful! One of my girlfriends used it on her beige classic and it stained it (good thing she tested under the flap first!)


----------



## Jenita143

so now i can't decide....after reading all the threads on leather care, i've come down to the two products:
1. Apple Guard conditioner
2. Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care Lotion

how do i choose!?


----------



## olipoo

Smoothoprter said:


> I would never use it on patent, and I haven't tried it on Caviar, although I think it's worth protecting light colored caviar.  I protected my darkwhite PNY wallet and darkwhite reissue which are both distressed calfskin.



Hello  just to be sure .. is this the product you are talking about?

http://www.shiningmonkey.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=11


----------



## djrr

*jmen* Did you use the lamb care cream on your lambskin bag? 
I'm considering purchasing from them, and they recommended two products for lambskins - Pro-Treatment and the Lamb Cares
So far I've only used Meltonian on one of my BV bags for color transfer, and it did take off the stain and didn't leave any residue. But I'm not too sure about using it on Chanel bags. 



jmen said:


> I purchased products from luvinmybags.  Their cream protector is fabulous.  I applied it by rubbing it on and it does not darken the leather.  They say to reapply every 2-3 months but since I rotate through my purses, I'm guessing it depends on usage.  They have cleaners, conditioners, shine restorer, cleaner for just handles and the cream protector I just mentioned.
> 
> For fabric bags before using, I would spray them with Scotchguard as a preventive measure against stains.


----------



## kafun

my SA used Meltonian on a lambskin display model to show me how it removes scuffs, it worked before my eyes, they keep it in the back cupboard and use it on their bags... it must be the neutral meltonian cream, you can use it on any color just buff it into the areas or the whole bag.


----------



## kevlovlevis

I just realized that there are so many kinds of Vectra spray,
which one are you guys referring to? 
The number 16? Even formula 16 has so many different packagings?
Sorry, but anyone can help me here?
TIA


----------



## cookie87

hi girls,

i'm wonderig which is the best for Chanel caviar flaps?

Meltonian Cleaner and Conditioner or ApplyGarde Conditioner ??


----------



## Luccibag

Ive used both.  I prefer Meltonian cleaner and conditioner.  It not only conditions but cleans. Plus it also waterproofs as an added bonus.


----------



## cookie87

*luccibag* : WOW! so it can also prevent rain&stains? how do u go abt applying it on ur bag? do u apply on the whole bag den leave it to dry ? how long do u leave to dry?


----------



## bag stylist

be careful!!!! I used the meltonian on a black calf bag and it stained it! lightened the color I could have killed myself!!!


----------



## cookie87

which bag u used it on? is it a chanel caviar ?


----------



## Luccibag

wanxia said:


> *luccibag* : WOW! so it can also prevent rain&stains? how do u go abt applying it on ur bag? do u apply on the whole bag den leave it to dry ? how long do u leave to dry?


I just follow the instructions and put some on a white cloth and buff it dry.  Its pretty easy.


----------



## Luccibag

bag stylist said:


> be careful!!!! I used the meltonian on a black calf bag and it stained it! lightened the color I could have killed myself!!!



Ive used it on lambskin too and it was ok.  But her original questions was which was best on caviar, which I think meltonian is best.  It is even good for patent leather and distressed leather so I would think calfskin is good too.  Its always a good idea to spot clean a hidden section first.


----------



## cookie87

*luccibag* : so u jus apply in circular motion on ur bag? cannot rub right? how long did u leave it to dry? and i wonder.. if u apply to the whole bag (including bottom) .. how do u "hang" ur bag to dry ?


----------



## MIffy27

Sigh, SAs from Paris advise me not to put anything ever on my Chanel bags.


----------



## cookie87

did u ask them y ?


----------



## clevername1000

I've used Cadillac on my lambskin vintage bag to give it a little rejuvenation - worked well and didn't stain or change the color or take color off.  Used a white cloth and gently buffed it...


----------



## cookie87

*clevername1000* : u apply in circular motion lightly ? and after applying the whole bag.. how do u leave it to dry ? and how long to dry ?


----------



## Luccibag

wanxia said:


> *luccibag* : so u jus apply in circular motion on ur bag? cannot rub right? how long did u leave it to dry? and i wonder.. if u apply to the whole bag (including bottom) .. how do u "hang" ur bag to dry ?



I dont leave it to dry.  I apply it on the cloth and pretty much immediately start to buff it.

Chanel SA's tend to say do not put anything because they dont want to be held liable in case of damage.  Plus, this way you bring your bag in for spa treatment more often (my theory).


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Meltonian is really great!


----------



## cookie87

*luccibag* : buff? wad u mean by buff? i'm confused.. haha i tot jus apply the conditioner den after it dries den ok already.. care to share with me the steps u did ?


----------



## lizziecat

I've used Meltonian on an older lambskin and it was great.  Haven't used it yet on caviar, since I tend just to wipe them over with a face wipe (non-alcholic, of course).  I got that tip from here on the forum. They are great and very easy to use.


----------



## cookie87

u mean u jus wipe ur caviar with a wet wipe everytime after using ur bag ?


----------



## lizziecat

Well, I don't use it every time after use, since I don't think it needs it.  But I do use it if it's got wet and has got any small marks on it. Try one on a very small area first.  They are great.


----------



## crisn11

Will be receiving my beige clair pst and i was wondering what if anything i can spray on the bag or use on the bag to protect it. ca you use a leather protector? will this alter the color?


----------



## pro_shopper

I don't really protect my bags but my White Evening Star Flap got black color transfer on it. I used metonian on the straps only and it removed the stains and turned the straps back to a bright white, needless to say I loved the results!!! Its the Meltonian all-purspose cleaner and conditioner. Just be sure to test it on a hidden area first!

HTH


----------



## Luccibag

LOVE Meltonian cleaner conditioner.  It even waterproofs it.


----------



## crisn11

^^thank you. Where can i buy that?


----------



## pro_shopper

^There is a online store that sells it but they did not ship to where I live so I purchased off ebay! You can try google-ing "Meltonian" to see if any other online shops sell it!


----------



## pro_shopper

Luccibag said:


> LOVE Meltonian cleaner conditioner. It even waterproofs it.


 
Luccibag have you ever used it on a light colored lambskin? If i purchase a light colored lambskin bag then I might consider using it on the whole bag just because the Lambskin would be such a dirt magnet! Also have you used it on metallics? I do not want to use it on my DS but I have been eyeing the Cotton Club in Light Silver and IF I do purchase it one day (lol ) then I want to know that i can keep it clean!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

I love meltonian too.


----------



## kevlovlevis

Use LMB botanical miracle shield or sort of, I forgot the exact name, it works wonder. It's just the best leather protectant ever!!!!!


----------



## kewave

*ilovebrad* said:


> I love meltonian too.


 
Ditto.


----------



## kuromi

Hi all

May i know if this is the meltonian you gals are referring to?? Thanks !! 

http://www.lovingyourbags.com/2009/06/meltonian-all-purpose-cleaner.html


----------



## nighteyes

^yup, that's the one. I have the exact same bottle.


----------



## kuromi

THanks nighteyes! 

By the way, do you apply it to both reissues leather and lambskin?


----------



## crisn11

Has anyone ever used this on caviar?


----------



## pro_shopper

kuromi said:


> Hi all
> 
> May i know if this is the meltonian you gals are referring to?? Thanks !!
> 
> http://www.lovingyourbags.com/2009/06/meltonian-all-purpose-cleaner.html


 

^That is the one but do not buy it from their website...its $28! I paid around $8 for my bottle!




kuromi said:


> THanks nighteyes!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, do you apply it to both reissues leather and lambskin?




On the front of the bottle it say " All Leathers, distressed leathers, patents, immitation leathers, plastic surfaces and reptile skins."
On the back it says its "not recommended for use on suede, nubuck or napped leathers"


----------



## nighteyes

^^I use it on my white caviar. It's fine but as always, test on a small hidden area just to be sure.


----------



## pro_shopper

crisn11 said:


> Has anyone ever used this on caviar?


 
I'm sure it will be fine on caviar, thats the most durable leather that Chanel uses! I'm not sure if the leather straps on my Evening Star is calfskin or lambskin but either ways it worked great! (I actually think it might be lambskin becasuse it got dirty VERY quickly!)


----------



## crisn11

pro_shopper said:


> I'm sure it will be fine on caviar, thats the most durable leather that Chanel uses! I'm not sure if the leather straps on my Evening Star is calfskin or lambskin but either ways it worked great! (I actually think it might be lambskin becasuse it got dirty VERY quickly!)



Thanks so much..i am expecting my new pst in beige clair and i want to protect it but i don't want to alter the color in any way..


----------



## pro_shopper

^definetly patch test! I used the lether under the chain strap. Congrats on the new beige clair! I'm on the hunt for one too!


----------



## nancypants

i used appleguard cleaner on my *new to me* white caviar which was quite yellowed and used and it works great. i wanted the threads to be clean, so i got  a toothbrush and brushed the threads and they got cleaner!

i also use the apple cleaner and care for my black caviar too. 

i started using the cleaner for my red lambskin but i stopped cuz the red was transfering onto the cleaning cloth.

i'm thinking about buying melatonin.


----------



## kuromi

Ooo, thanks nighteyes, pro_shopper!


----------



## ceya

pro_shopper said:


> ^That is the one but do not buy it from their website...its $28! I paid around $8 for my bottle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the front of the bottle it say " All Leathers, distressed leathers, patents, immitation leathers, plastic surfaces and reptile skins."
> On the back it says its "not recommended for use on suede, nubuck or napped leathers"


wow they charged way to high 

http://www.cedarshoetree.com/shopping_cart.php

http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Purpose-Shoe-Cleaner-Conditioner/dp/B0000C11OW


----------



## divingcandie

nancypants said:


> i also use the apple cleaner and care for my black caviar too.
> 
> i started using the cleaner for my red lambskin but i stopped cuz *the red* *was transfering onto the cleaning cloth*.
> 
> i'm thinking about buying melatonin.


 


O.M.G. I thought it was only me!

I experienced the exact same thing you've said. ush:

Appleguard works fine on all my BBags (purple, gray, black, and white) and Chanel Caviar leather (brown, black and 09C Red) but maybe not for the Red lambskin.   

I'm also thinking the same thing about getting the 'melatonin'


----------



## valerie_hh

i also had some color transfer for my blue roi lambskin when i use the meltonian. anyway, i just continue to use it for my entire bag and it was okay after that.


----------



## ceya

Below is what I got from Penny at Hirs: 

We cannot recommend a product to condition the leather.  However, we use in house.. on occasion..  on *BLACK Lambskin and Caviar ONLY* (*Not COLORS*).. *Meltonian Delicate Cream #170.  *Just a little on a soft cloth.  Not to soak the leather*.  JUST A LITTLE AMOUNT*.  See photo attached.  It really takes out all scratches from Lambskin.  Such a great product.  
This is what my manager wrote me.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ceya

$2.85 + free shipping 

http://www.vavraitaly.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MT-SC170


----------



## divingcandie

ceya said:


> Below is what I got from Penny at Hirs:
> 
> We cannot recommend a product to condition the leather. However, we use in house.. on occasion.. on *BLACK Lambskin and Caviar ONLY* (*Not COLORS*).. *Meltonian Delicate Cream #170. *Just a little on a soft cloth. Not to soak the leather*. JUST A LITTLE AMOUNT*. See photo attached. It really takes out all scratches from Lambskin. Such a great product.
> This is what my manager wrote me.
> Hope this helps.


 

Thanks for the valuable info.  It really helps. 

Oh! and thanks for providing the link as well.


----------



## chanel123

I got the leather conditionner from Coach stores it worked on my lambskin Dior cannage bag and it's the same leather as my Chanel jumbo. it's great, go to coach store and get a bottle! here is a link to the cleaner, conditioner I got

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...21-en?t1Id=68&t2Id=5000000000000013521&tier=2


----------



## francot1

ceya said:


> Below is what I got from Penny at Hirs:
> 
> We cannot recommend a product to condition the leather.  However, we use in house.. on occasion..  on *BLACK Lambskin and Caviar ONLY* (*Not COLORS*).. *Meltonian Delicate Cream #170.  *Just a little on a soft cloth.  Not to soak the leather*.  JUST A LITTLE AMOUNT*.  See photo attached.  It really takes out all scratches from Lambskin.  Such a great product.
> This is what my manager wrote me.
> Hope this helps.




I am confused and need help. I have a new black lambskin flap that I want to pretreat to protect from stains/water. Do I want to get the Meltonian cleaner/conditioner or the Meltonian Delicate Cream?
Has anyone used the cleaner/conditioner on a new black lambskin bag?
I have had the purse for several months now, but I am so afraid of using the wrong product.


----------



## purseprincess32

I'm curious as well since I want to protect my new Chanel WOC that is lambskin in terms of what products to use on to condition and protect it.


----------



## mika7777777

Just to let you know that I just spoke with Barbara from LovingMyBags, and she told me they have a new leather cleaner especially designed for Chanel. I cannot find it on their website, but she told me just to select the lambskin cleaner and mention it in the note section. She said this works great with non-lambskin Chanel bags too, and also that it does not even remove the top coat on light beige lambskin even water could remove.

Note that, I am NOT affiliated with LovingMyBags at all, I just love their products. Since this cleaner is not yet on their website, I just wanted to pass it along.  

Oh, she also told me they would discontinue Pro-Treatment because the new Botanical Miracle Shields outperforms it. 

I ordered both today, and cannot wait to try them.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Wow there ought to be a sticky thread on products that conditions/protects/removes stain on lamb/caviar/patent, white/black/beige etc


----------



## DianeRP

I always spray all of my leather Chanel bags, LV vachetta, Gucci Gussimma, etc. with Cadillac Spray (green can-can find in handbag dept at Nordstrom).  I use it on all of my leather shoes, LV accessories, etc.  It does not change the color or have any build up whatsoever.  And the greatest part about it is that you can carry a LV in the rain and if you get waterspots you just go home and condition with Coach Conditioner, let sit for few hours and reapply the Cadillac Spray.  I recently carried my Totally Monogram on a trip up north and wore my black shearling coat that was suede on the outer side.  The straps on the bag started picking up the black dye from my coat and all I had to do when I returned home was conditioner them and shortly after reapplied Cadillac Spray.  I also Scotchguard the interior of all of my bags. I even bought a Jimmy Choo Canvas bag last summer and sprayed that real well with Scotchguard and then sprayed the leather trim with the Cadillac Spray.  Be sure if spraying a fabric bag with leather trim to cover the leather while spraying the fabric and vice versa for the fabric so you don't bleed any dyes into each other! I find the best time to spray is on a very hot summer day cause everything dries quick.  However, since I'm always buying new bags year-round I spray my bags and then hang or put them below a ceiling fan to dry quicker.  Also, I recommend 2 coats of each.


----------



## emilym

I've *almost* decided to buy the Meltonian all-purpose leather cleaner and conditioner to use on vintage lambskin but I was wondering if anyone could help answer a couple of questions...

Does it smell? (If it does, does it fade quickly?)

Has anyone tried it on washed caviar? (I would like to use it on a half moon WOC too)

Thanks!


----------



## GC663

does anyone know whats the best product to remove a colour transfer on a white lambskin flap? i have read all the posts here and im still not sure


----------



## tramcaro

I used the Meltonian all-purpose leather cleaner and conditioner on by silver metallic reissue WOC.  It does not smell, and even take out some of the stain transferred from my jeans


----------



## GC663

tramcaro said:


> I used the Meltonian all-purpose leather cleaner and conditioner on by silver metallic reissue WOC.  It does not smell, and even take out some of the stain transferred from my jeans



thank you for your input. my colour transfer is also from jeans! so i hope meltonian can do the same wonders for me =) fingers crossed


----------



## ceya

the meltonian all purpose is actually smell good.  However, it does not last long.


----------



## emilym

ceya said:


> the meltonian all purpose is actually smell good.  However, it does not last long.



Thanks ceya!


----------



## paruparo

Hi ladies! Do you "waterproof" your Chanel bags? I was looking at the Apple Rain and Stain repellent spray when i ordered my appleguard conditioner and was wondering if that waterproofer is good/ ok for my Chanel bags or other leather bags...?


----------



## divingcandie

paruparo said:


> Hi ladies! Do you "waterproof" your Chanel bags? I was looking at the Apple Rain and Stain repellent spray when i ordered my appleguard conditioner and was wondering if that waterproofer is good/ ok for my Chanel bags or other leather bags...?


 



I used the Apple Rain and Stain Repellent Spray with all my Balenciaga bags and it worked great.  In fact I sprayed my white Watercolor Speedy all over (including on the Vachetta handles) before taking her out and it worked fine.

I'm still uncertain to use it on my Chanels though. 

And after reading all the comments about Meltonian, I'm having a second thought about it.


----------



## Chanel779

I just purchased the LMB Botanical Silk Miracle Shield I heard in other threads that it was good for light colored lamb bags to protect them from oil and water stains and it does not darken or stain the bag. I hope it works! Keeping my fingers crossed! 

Also on the LMB site it tells you which of their products works for each brand and type of leather see below:
http://www.lovinmybags.com/brands.html

BTW I have used Apple Garde for my white caviar to remove color transfer and that worked great.


----------



## sueping_

nancypants said:


> i used appleguard cleaner on my *new to me* white caviar which was quite yellowed and used and it works great. i wanted the threads to be clean, so i got  a toothbrush and brushed the threads and they got cleaner!
> 
> i also use the apple cleaner and care for my black caviar too.
> 
> i started using the cleaner for my red lambskin but i stopped cuz the red was transfering onto the cleaning cloth.
> 
> i'm thinking about buying melatonin.



hi dear! is there any colour transfer from your black caviar onto your cleaning cloth when you used appleguard care? i've only used the appleguard care on my miu mius and theres little colour transfer onto the cleaning cloth.


----------



## jeffielv

So how about the light beige lambskin? Could the Meltonian prevent it from color transfer?


----------



## missixty

hey gals,
would like to check if you do bring your Chanel bags for waterproofing?

i just bought a caviar skin bag, thought of bringing it for waterproofing, however, afraid that it will damage the colour and the leather.

can someone advise me on this?

thanks!


----------



## hoamechua

I always clean my bags with Meltonian Leather Cleaner and then spray them with Shining Monkey fabric protector. It protect and waterproof leather as well. Supper fast drying and I don't see any change in color. I currently own lamb skin, caviar, metallic & patent leather Chanel bag. Just do some search on those 2 products and you can have more info.

Good luck !


----------



## kkayc

I use Lovin My Bags products which you can order online.  They have products for caviar and lambskin.  But if you do a search on this forum, there is a lot of info.


----------



## brigadeiro

My question got a little lost in my 'reveal thread', but what leather protector, cleanser & nourishers do you recommend for the Chanel matte calfskin reissue? 

I have read search results, and am researching on 'Loving my bags', Vectra & Appleguard...any thoughts or other recommendations? TIA!


----------



## brigadeiro

PS Is LMB good for calfskin?


----------



## jdhannaford

Hey ladies,

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I need some advice!

I'm thinking of buying the 3 piece set from lovinmybags (moisteriser, cleanser and protectant), and I just wondered what do you do first? Do you cleanse, protect and then moisterise? Or do you cleanse, moisterise, protect? What gets the best result for a vintage bag?


----------



## carebearz

missixty said:


> hey gals,
> would like to check if you do bring your Chanel bags for waterproofing?
> 
> i just bought a caviar skin bag, thought of bringing it for waterproofing, however, afraid that it will damage the colour and the leather.
> 
> can someone advise me on this?
> 
> thanks!


 
Nope, you don't need to waterproof it as cavier itself is already water-proof. It can surive light drizzle, I've been caught in the rain several times using a beige medium cavier and wearing black/navy blue clothing and no colour transfer or any damage whatsoever to the bag.


----------



## Angelique84

can i use mink oil on caviar leather?


----------



## jeNYC

jdhannaford said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I need some advice!
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the 3 piece set from lovinmybags (moisteriser, cleanser and protectant), and I just wondered what do you do first? Do you cleanse, protect and then moisterise? Or do you cleanse, moisterise, protect? What gets the best result for a vintage bag?


 

i only used protectant @ first because it was a brand new bag...then i used cleanser when i noticed some dirt, i think u shuold just the moisteriser in the future


----------



## prettypink120

jeNYC said:


> i only used protectant @ first because it was a brand new bag...then i used cleanser when i noticed some dirt, i think u shuold just the moisteriser in the future


 
I am somewhat confused, I have read about Lovin My Bags and then someone mentioned Loving Your Bags, so which is the one that has the best products for cleaning and protecting?  Also I read on the Lovin My Bags site that you can send your bag in and they will clean and protect. Has anyone ever done that and also would you protect the leather on a neverfull or has that been treated?  TIA


----------



## jeNYC

i got mine from lovinmybags.com

i have a LV neverful if you're referring to it...i never treated it for the 1+ years that i had, and i really beat and mistreat it and its not damaged at all


----------



## memewang2008

i just went to the Chanel store and the  SA told me to buy the Tana leather conditioner which I have no clues where to buy it.  And the SA demo to me how she would clean the lambskin handbag with that conditioner and it really shines after she put on it.


----------



## BagNuts

Hello

I just want to ask if it is possible to waterproof your chanel caviar leather. I recently bought a Chanel jumbo in caviar and I'm thinking to spray it with a leather waterproofing product. Has anyone tried this before? If yes what product did you use? 

Any comment will be deeply appreciated 

Thanks
Bagnuts


----------



## bagtasia

IMHO, treating new Chanel bags most esp. Caviar w/ conditioning or whatever is not needed. When it gets dirty just use baby wipes w/ no alcohol. It doesn't need babying. Caviar is a very durable leather compared to lambskin. Wipe it w/  dry soft cloth before storage.


----------



## dreyz

I use the Meltonian leather cleaner and Apple Garden Rain & Stain Repellant to protect against water stains..


----------



## sassygee

jdhannaford said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I need some advice!
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the 3 piece set from lovinmybags (moisteriser, cleanser and protectant), and I just wondered what do you do first? Do you cleanse, protect and then moisterise? Or do you cleanse, moisterise, protect? What gets the best result for a vintage bag?


 
I bought the same trio of products.  I spent more time with cleaning on my lambskin and calfskin, but did use them on my caviar as well. It is a process or a labor of love (i.e., IMHO take your time).  It took me several days as I had many bags to do and waited to do them during the same time period.  

For my vintage bags (i.e., bags 15, 20, 25, and almost 30 years old) I  used the cleaner first, wait at least 24 to determine the condition of the bag (you may need the repeat the process until you acheive your desired result--as stated on the miracle botannical cleaner bottle/jar).  Secondly, I use the moisturizer and wait at least 24 hours. Lastly, I use the miracle botannical shield/protectorant.  There are instructions on the website. HTH.  Sorry I have no before and after pics...There are some on the website though.


----------



## susieserb

Meltonian has a cleaner, conditioner and water repellent all in one lotion.  I've spent two days applying this stuff on my Chanel's and Bbag's~hardworking, wonderful concoction is all I can say.  My bags look sparkly fresh, without the ugly residue to complicate things.  I'm very, very pleased with this particular style of meltonian!


----------



## snowjade

if the shoe repair hadn't of been able to get rid of the green stain on my white caviar jumbo, i would no longer be on this forum 'cause would be an_ incoherent shell of a woman in The Happy Farms Home for Major Chanel Bag Disappointment_

:lolots:me too...me too:lolots:


----------



## susieserb

You can bet you sweet bippy (oh I'm soooo dating myself here), that my white caviar medallion tote had lots of treatment!!


----------



## joope

i have a beige claire jumbo in caviar and yet to break her out to the public and i am really concern with its shade though i love it to bits!!! i want a jumbo for casual use / frequent usage but again i really feel i should do something!!!

ok, in my mind, i think i need a PROTECTION coat as well as a CLEANSER for emergency but after reading.....googling....searching..... i am so confuse and dont know what should i use or what should i do? i really appreciate if you girls can imput some really fool proof method / products for your light shade chanel.....

Product used:
Purpose:
Instructions:
Procedure: ( if more than 1 product being used) 
Outcome / result:

i really want something that dont change the look of my flaps..... example, turning a standard caviar super shiny!!!!! changing the color of my flaps.... i just want it to stay as it is but better in terms of protection! would greatly appreciate your input!!!


----------



## susieserb

This is what I use and it does it all without changing my bags!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270357303835#ht_695wt_913


----------



## mspera

Thanks Susie! Do you happen to know what the seller means by "pebbled leather"?  I am concerned about using it on my Cerf, but feel good now about using it on Caviar.  

Any insight is greatly appreciated


----------



## susieserb

I think if your leather is napped, brushed or very porous then you don't use this stuff on that leather.  Also my cobbler told me to use my fingertips to message the lotion into the material IOW don't apply with a cloth. The cloth will absorb the lotion and you will only waste it.


----------



## mspera

^ thanks Susie!


----------



## susieserb

Remember I've used this on my Ultimate Soft, distress lambskin and Chevre leather bags without any complications or alterations in color.  After 24 hours the leather smell came back too


----------



## mspera

^ awesome info Susie! Thanks so very much!


----------



## Luccibag

Meltonian cleaner/conditioner.  It waterproofs as well, which for caviar is not necessary but a plus.  I just use it to wipe down if it gets dirty marks.  It works great for my Hermes bags as well.


----------



## stylishhomes

I have a vintage Chanel (from the 80's I believe.  It's in pretty good shape and I want to give it a little spa treatment.  Is there any way I could do this at home without having to send it off ?  

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## ceya

I saw 2 days ago at local Saks, the SA used cadillac to take out the scratches on m/l lambskin in front of me.  It looks new again.  She said it is only for black.

for patent leather, she was spray index on the glass, and used the soft cloth to pick that liquid and wiped the patent leather purse.


----------



## lmgriffiths

Hi, I just bought a black calfskin and was told to use meltonian. I hope this helps.


----------



## dmrules90723

I just purchased   the product named  Meltonian    and it works great. I used it for both White and Black lamb skin Chanel handbags and they look shinier. It seems like some of the wrinkles on my white bag disappeared   I love this product.


----------



## Francesca1234

what baby wipes do you recommend to clean the chanel bags?  Do they say without alcohol or fragrance? A brand please?


----------



## indygo

I have a black vintage lambskin flap bag and was wondering if anyone knew if spraying apple garde on it would be safe? I'm worried the spray might leave spots on the delicate lambskin. I bought the spray for use on my balenciaga and it works GREAT. Just a little nervous about trying it out on my chanel too...

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chanel123

hey everyone

I was wondering anyone knows if I can use the leather conditioner I got from coach to condition my python skin handbag? or is there a special conditioner just for python skin handbags? if anyone of you know, please help! I am afraid i will ruin my beautiful python bag. thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

This is what I use on my Chanel python Executive tote.


----------



## Luccibag

I agree.  Meltonian is great.


----------



## luv2shoppe4fun

Good to know!


----------



## chanel123

thanks girls! but i did a search on google, it seems like the meltonian cream has a lot of different colors? so I should get the one that match with the python bag i have right? does it have a no color cream?


----------



## Paris3

chanel123 said:


> thanks girls! but i did a search on google, it seems like the meltonian cream has a lot of different colors? so I should get the one that match with the python bag i have right? does it have a no color cream?


Chanel123 -

I'd worry about using a product with a dye even if it matches your bag.  I've been told if  you wear a light colored jacket or clothing the dye from your bag can transfer to your clothes .  I would stick to clear color products only.  

Personally I use Cadillac "Shield" spray on all of my leathers and suedes, including bags, shoes, boots, coats.  I also use it on the leather interior of my Chanel bags and the silky interiors of many of my bags as it doesn't leave any residues, spray marks, etc.  And, you can actually wipe of stains if you get makeup marks, etc.  I've even been using it for years on the leather of my LV's and NEVER have had water stain issues.  It goes on clear and dries almost immediately.  You can apply 2-3 coats initially and your good to go!  I usually reapply every couple of months for bags I use a lot.  Should you get a mark on your LV vachetta you can easy use something like the Coach conditioner/leather cleaner to wipe it off - be sure to apply the conditioner/cleaner on the rest of the leather to keep the conditioning even - then after it is dry reapply  a few applications of the Cadillac "Shield" spray. I don't know where other than Nordstrom it is sold, but it is the dark green can sold in the handbag dept not shoe dept (I once went to purchase and they sent me to the shoe dept and it was a different Cadillac product - I didn't buy it - I only use the "Shield")


----------



## temo

I agree about Meltonian.  I also use a leather cleaner/conditioner here in Canada, made for DAL (Derek Alexander Leather).  It's very gentle, and have even seen it gently remove glue form leather. Love that stuff!


----------



## luvchnl

chanel123 said:


> thanks girls! but i did a search on google, it seems like the meltonian cream has a lot of different colors? so I should get the one that match with the python bag i have right? does it have a *no color cream*?



*He**re you go*:   Delicate cream # 170
http://www.vavraitaly.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MT-SC170


----------



## Smoothoprter

chanel123 said:


> thanks girls! but i did a search on google, it seems like the meltonian cream has a lot of different colors? so I should get the one that match with the python bag i have right? does it have a no color cream?



My Chanel sales associate provided me with my first jar of Meltonian, he said it's what the Chanel repair department uses. The make a neutral (no color), that's the one I use on my bags.


----------



## ciara_with_a_c

ok, havnt got my patent bags yet.
Only have two caviar and dont really have to take any care of them in my opinion.
I am getting 2/3 patent from the pre-season collection.
Love the pink, fuscia and red.

And I am thinking it is time for me to take care of them now, as I heard they are quite delicate leather.

Can anyone tell me which kit or what products should I use on the patent chanel?
I want to try something from LMBs, so please please help.

Best wishes to all of you ladies.
Wish you all be able to get your dream colour/style.


----------



## NYCavalier

Your best bet is emailing Barbara from Lovin' my bags. barbara@lovinmybags.com

She is super nice and is always happy to help!


----------



## burberryprncess

Patent, if it's dark color, is pretty much indestructible and low maintenance.  I never use anything on patent except wipe it down with a soft damp (water only) towel if it gets dirty.


----------



## ciara_with_a_c

burberryprncess said:


> Patent, if it's dark color, is pretty much indestructible and low maintenance.  I never use anything on patent except wipe it down with a soft damp (water only) towel if it gets dirty.


 I am getting a red, fuscia and maybe the pink.
I heard that colours can be transferred easily from other staff to the patent leather.
So I just want to make no regrets.
Plus the UK chanel does not do cleaning.
Lucky ladies in the US.


----------



## ciara_with_a_c

NYCavalier said:


> Your best bet is emailing Barbara from Lovin' my bags. barbara@lovinmybags.com
> 
> She is super nice and is always happy to help!


 thanks, hon.
I emailed her about 2 and half a week ago.
But I think she's extremely busy, so she may not see my email.
Anyway, I emailed her ago last night.
Hope she will help me.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Patent, if it's dark color, is pretty much indestructible and low maintenance.  I never use anything on patent except wipe it down with a soft damp (water only) towel if it gets dirty.



What would you suggest is best for new black lambskin? I got a new bag and the sales assistant said to use nothing, just wipe it. Obviously it does depend on the climate a little, but do you think that's true? and what about on vintage lamb? I would really appreciate an answer from someone experienced, such as yourself, as I posted a question on another thread but did not get definitive results...


----------



## Francesca1234

if barbara from lovinmybags.com doesn't email back, just call her. she travels often


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> What would you suggest is best for new black lambskin? I got a new bag and the sales assistant said to use nothing, just wipe it. Obviously it does depend on the climate a little, but do you think that's true? and what about on vintage lamb? I would really appreciate an answer from someone experienced, such as yourself, as I posted a question on another thread but did not get definitive results...



I'm down to only one lambskin purchased back in 1994 and haven't used anything on it.  Right now it's still pristine.  I don't even wipe it.  If fine scratches were to develop, I use my clean finger to rub them out using circular motion.  As for climate, I don't use it when it rains or when it's too hot.


----------



## Luccibag

I use the meltonian neutral jars, as well as this product.  I prefer this as it conditions it and also has a water repellent.  Its a meltonian product.  Its great for all leathers including distressed leather and reptile leathers.


----------



## bregitta

I was told to not use anything on Chanel bags unless it was 'very, very good quality' but the SA couldn't recommend any brands..


----------



## Smoothoprter

ciara_with_a_c said:


> ok, havnt got my patent bags yet.
> Only have two caviar and dont really have to take any care of them in my opinion.
> I am getting 2/3 patent from the pre-season collection.
> Love the pink, fuscia and red.
> 
> And I am thinking it is time for me to take care of them now, as I heard they are quite delicate leather.
> 
> Can anyone tell me which kit or what products should I use on the patent chanel?
> I want to try something from LMBs, so please please help.
> 
> Best wishes to all of you ladies.
> Wish you all be able to get your dream colour/style.


 
I don't think you should pretreat patent leather.  Just make sure not to wear light patent colors with dark clothing.  Superficial scuffs can be wiped off, but once the color transfers under the patent there is nothing you can do.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> I'm down to only one lambskin purchased back in 1994 and haven't used anything on it.  Right now it's still pristine.  I don't even wipe it.  If fine scratches were to develop, I use my clean finger to rub them out using circular motion.  As for climate, I don't use it when it rains or when it's too hot.



thank you so much! That's pretty much what the girls at CHANEL said about the lambskin classics. If you haven't used anything on a bag from 1994 then I guess they do not need much in the line of products as long as one takes reasonable care. I will be using mine in the rain (this is London it rains a lot!) but obviously we have umbrellas and is unlikely to get wet.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I have been carrying my Black Metallic Camera bag for a few weeks now and am concerned that the color is buffing on the corners. Does anyone have any care tips for this leather? I am wondering about trying a leather polish.


----------



## sassygee

JetSetGo! said:


> I have been carrying my Black Metallic Camera bag for a few weeks now and am concerned that the color is buffing on the corners. Does anyone have any care tips for this leather? I am wondering about trying a leather polish.


 
I would contact Barbara or her husband Gary at barbara@lovinmybags.com


I am sending part of the information that was sent to me when I made inquires about theirr product. So perhaps some of these products will work on you calf-skin leathr black metallic symbols bag.  On the webiste she also has a wealth of information.  The last prodcuts I purchased are from her new botanical line introduced last year.  HTH

Attached were a few of her comments that you may find helpful.

Message form Barbara:
_*"*The products are Botanical  Eco- Friendly - plant based and are non-darkening for all leathers even the most delicate - the cleanser cleans incredibly well and the Shield protects from water and OIL stains instantly._

_I have listed the products below.  _
_These are the only 3 products you need for your entire collection.  _
_The products are also cosmetic grade ingredients and therefore safe for contact with sensitive skin*."*_

*More details about the product*_:_


Questions regarding the product:

*"*LMB-BSLC - Botanical Silk Leather Cleanser- is this a good cleaner and have
a similar description as the other product (i.e., Luxury cleaner) mentioned
on you website.   It is a completely different cleanser than the Luxury Cleanser, as it is based on Botanicals all plant based ingredients - and also safer for Chanel leathers as it is gentler but just as effective in cleaning ability.


LMB-BSMS: Botanical Silk Miracle Shield-is the similar and how does it
differ from Silk Serum Treatment or the Pro-Treatment cream. This is comparable to the Pro-Treatment as a protection - but again it is botanical; also the protection is instant as opposed to the  Pro-Treatment which protects best after 24 hours.

LMB-BSLM- Botanical Silk Leather Moisturizer and Conditioner- is this
similar to the ultimate moisturizer and how does it differ from this
product. This is similar to the Silk Serum -- but has botanical emollients that leaves a smooth feel to the leather that differs from the Silk Serum feel - Botanical Silk leaves a feel more in line with the natural feel of Chanel leathers*."*


Disclaimer:
The intent of paraphrasing or sharing a previous email is for information purposes only and does not direclty reflect solicitation, selling of products, or driect representation of their business entity.  *HTH GL*


----------



## love_miu

I have a Colonil protectant spray too! The cobbler man who sold me this said it is fine to use on Chanel lambskin, but I'm still nervous about it. Do you or anyone else have experience using a Colonil product on a Chanel bag? It works beautifully on my Mulberry and Miu Miu, but it's my first Chanel lambskin and I did not wanna risk anything. Would appreciate any advice!



luv2fly said:


> An alternative to the Apple products which I also have used is the Collonil products. I have used them on my Mulberry purses and LV. This is a 100% German manufactured product and they carry a line known as the premium product which is essentially just for high end leather purses, shoes...etc


----------



## Francesca1234

RE: CAVIAR LEATHERS

Babara just emailed me the other day...for Chanel Caviar, she told me FEEL SOFT Conditioner is the best.  I've used it on my bags and it's great.  She told me for caviar only.  Put on the Pro treatment, wait a day, then top with the Feel Soft...

She has a better Pro treatment now ... Silk Miracle SHield, but I still have 1/2 jar of the Pro Treatment...when I finish I'll get that one...she said it's stronger and more protective repelling stains and water ...hope that helps answer the question for 
the Caviar Bags.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you so much, Sassy. I actually do have a few of these products. I will give her a ring.


----------



## mhh29nyu

JetSetGo! said:


> I have been carrying my Black Metallic Camera bag for a few weeks now and am concerned that the color is buffing on the corners. Does anyone have any care tips for this leather? I am wondering about trying a leather polish.


 
Hi JetSetGo, I have the same camera bag and am experiencing the same problem, could you share the information when you get a hold of Barbara? Thank you!


----------



## v1ckyy

i just got a vintage lambskin jumbo flap and was wondering if i should treat it in order to keep it in a good condition? i have never owned a lambskin, only a caviar and i heard that lambskin is a lot more delicate.


----------



## ciara_with_a_c

sassygee said:


> I would contact Barbara or her husband Gary at barbara@lovinmybags.com
> 
> 
> I am sending part of the information that was sent to me when I made inquires about theirr product. So perhaps some of these products will work on you calf-skin leathr black metallic symbols bag.  On the webiste she also has a wealth of information.  The last prodcuts I purchased are from her new botanical line introduced last year.  HTH
> 
> Attached were a few of her comments that you may find helpful.
> 
> Message form Barbara:
> _*"*The products are Botanical  Eco- Friendly - plant based and are non-darkening for all leathers even the most delicate - the cleanser cleans incredibly well and the Shield protects from water and OIL stains instantly._
> 
> _I have listed the products below.  _
> _These are the only 3 products you need for your entire collection.  _
> _The products are also cosmetic grade ingredients and therefore safe for contact with sensitive skin*."*_
> 
> *More details about the product*_:_
> 
> 
> Questions regarding the product:
> 
> *"*LMB-BSLC - Botanical Silk Leather Cleanser- is this a good cleaner and have
> a similar description as the other product (i.e., Luxury cleaner) mentioned
> on you website.   It is a completely different cleanser than the Luxury Cleanser, as it is based on Botanicals all plant based ingredients - and also safer for Chanel leathers as it is gentler but just as effective in cleaning ability.
> 
> 
> LMB-BSMS: Botanical Silk Miracle Shield-is the similar and how does it
> differ from Silk Serum Treatment or the Pro-Treatment cream. This is comparable to the Pro-Treatment as a protection - but again it is botanical; also the protection is instant as opposed to the  Pro-Treatment which protects best after 24 hours.
> 
> LMB-BSLM- Botanical Silk Leather Moisturizer and Conditioner- is this
> similar to the ultimate moisturizer and how does it differ from this
> product. This is similar to the Silk Serum -- but has botanical emollients that leaves a smooth feel to the leather that differs from the Silk Serum feel - Botanical Silk leaves a feel more in line with the natural feel of Chanel leathers*."*
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:
> The intent of paraphrasing or sharing a previous email is for information purposes only and does not direclty reflect solicitation, selling of products, or driect representation of their business entity.  *HTH GL*






thank you thank you so much
i am still waiting for her response.
as i live in uk, so i want to make sure i get everything i needed for my bag collection.
i emailed her twice already.
i probably would email her again, but i really dont want to be seen as annoy..


----------



## ladysarah

JetSetGo! said:


> I have been carrying my Black Metallic Camera bag for a few weeks now and am concerned that the color is buffing on the corners. Does anyone have any care tips for this leather? I am wondering about trying a leather polish.



I hate to tell you this but my bronze metallic reissue - a couple of years old now has blackened corners.  I may have been careless with it, but is not dirt - the metallic is in fact wearing away. It doesnt look bad, I just take it as part of the 'breaking in' process.


----------



## scholastican

I just treated my black lamb mini flap with Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner. Strange that it took off black stuff from the front part where the turnlock is attached, but nowhere else. I hope it did not take out the dye from this part of the bag, will have to see in broad daylight tomorrow if this section is lighter than other sections of the bag. grrr....


----------



## COKONEENEE

scholastican said:


> I just treated my black lamb mini flap with Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner. Strange that it took off black stuff from the front part where the turnlock is attached, but nowhere else. I hope it did not take out the dye from this part of the bag, will have to see in broad daylight tomorrow if this section is lighter than other sections of the bag. grrr....



What were the results?  Overall, were you satisfied with the Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner?  I'm curious because I just purchased a Dk. Brown Quilted Lambskin M/L Flap and I would like to find a product that will condition it without incident.  Thanks!


----------



## prism

this thread should really be pinned


----------



## scholastican

COKONEENEE said:


> What were the results?  Overall, were you satisfied with the Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner?  I'm curious because I just purchased a Dk. Brown Quilted Lambskin M/L Flap and I would like to find a product that will condition it without incident.  Thanks!



I took pics for you to see the after effects of treating my mini lamb. To my bare naked eye, the finish on the section where the turnlock is attached looks ever so slightly muted, like a matted lustre. I took so many shots to see if anyone can tell the difference from that part of the bag versus the sides or the flap(outer and underneath).

Proceed with caution is what I would recommend. It gave the lamb on this mini flap a supple, silky hand and sheen. However, Meltonian did not take off this slight color transfer from a purple knit dress to the back pocket of my beige clair jumbo caviar flap--and that was the true reason I purchased the product to start with. Of course, only my neurotic eagle eye can tell it's there ..


----------



## scholastican

more shots taken with room lighting, no flash. again, the section in question here is the front of the bag where the turnlock is attached...I applied Meltonian All Purpose to it and black stuff, looks like shoe polish creme, rubbed off onto the cloth I used for the application.


----------



## izziexx

ciara_with_a_c said:


> thank you thank you so much
> i am still waiting for her response.
> as i live in uk, so i want to make sure i get everything i needed for my bag collection.
> i emailed her twice already.
> i probably would email her again, but i really dont want to be seen as annoy..




  ooohhh i live in the uk too and am on a hunt for an appropriate leather moisturiser and cleanser...all i can find atm is collonil and that always seems to darken the leather so do post if you find something suitable!


----------



## scholastican

^Doesn't collonil waterproof leather as well? I use that for DH's and my shoes!


----------



## love_miu

Yes, Colonil is great for both shoes and bags. It works for all forms of leather, even suede and does great protective wonders! 



scholastican said:


> ^Doesn't collonil waterproof leather as well? I use that for DH's and my shoes!


----------



## love_miu

I just bought the 3-in-1 version as well. Think it's their new product? I haven't used it on my Chanel, but have done so for my Mulberry and some shoes. Just spray on a clean cloth and rub onto the bag/shoes. It did take some (minor) red out of my red leather shoes but the shoes had been drenched in rain to begin with so it was probably not the effect of the Colonil. 

The only thing I used on my Chanel red lambskin is the Colonil Pro-nano spray and yes, it doesn't darken the lambskin! My Miu Miu and Mulberry also benefited from it. No more rain spots. Highly recommended!



luv2fly said:


> Collonil gel does clean, add moisture and waterproof.  It is a 3 in 1 and it can be used on leather and suedes I know since I use it on my high end bags.  The gel I am talking about comes in a pump.  From my experience with Collonil it has never darkened the leather and it is available worldwide.


----------



## RLoamdee

Dear love_miu.. Do you think that I can apply Colonil Pro-nano spray with my Chanel light beige lambskin?  I've got the bag for a month but I never use it because of an afraid that the bag will get dirt 

The only thing I used on my Chanel red lambskin is the Colonil Pro-nano spray and yes, it doesn't darken the lambskin! My Miu Miu and Mulberry also benefited from it. No more rain spots. Highly recommended![/QUOTE]


----------



## rainrowan

For vintage Chanel bag, I use Leather CPR. It cleans extremely well and conditions. I purchased a vintage Chanel with odor that smelled like mildew but after many applications of the lotion, all the grime, dirt and old black polishes lifted away from the leather. The leather retained its sheen after a buffing.


----------



## ceya

Few days ago, I used the Apple garde for water and stain repellent on my distressed calfskin reissue 226.  No color change nor residue.  Love it!

I sprayed 2 times, which was 2 hours apart.

Feel free to use it people !


----------



## theteabox

I have a light colored lambskin e/w flap that has unfortunately darkened slightly with the wrong cleaner. Anyone has any ideas how I can restore the color? Any cleaners, conditioners?


----------



## LES232

I'm new to the Chanel Purse Forum, so I made sure to read alot of the posts on this thread so that I didn't ask a question that someone has already asked.  I'm looking for information on how to care for/protect washed calfskin.  I saw a lot of posts on how to care for Calfskin, but none on washed calf skin.  I'm concerned that anything I use will turn it darker.  I just purchased the Drawstring Bag in Black from the Spring/Summer pre-collection A50455 Y07075.  The majority of the bag is washed calfskin that sparkles and the rest of the bag is trimmed in normal calfskin.  The trim is a darker black than the washed calfskin and I don't want to make it darker or take away the sparkle that it has.  I read about the items listed here and I know that Cadillac water and stain repellent is great, but I'm too chicken to try anything without knowing that I won't hurt my new handbag!  Has anyone here had experience with treating washed Calfskin?


----------



## cucumber

My portobello's light grey nappa? leather has darkened areas from rubbing against clothes. I was told that nothing could be done about this and if I tried to use anything on it, it would just make it worse. Is this true? Can I send it to Chanel to recondition the bag? Anybody know the cost?


----------



## Mslucifer

i just bought the flap in caramel brown grained calfskin. i read thru the whole thread, but im still not sure what to use. please help!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

I was told to use Cadillac conditioner.  My girlfriend has been using it on her Chanel bags and loves it. She only wears lambskin Chanel everywhere and she has no scratches or issues.  No discoloration either. I was also told to use it at Nordstroms Chanel boutique, and NM boutique.  

 Nikka


----------



## Daelilly

Hi, I don't usually post in Chanel forum, but there is a lot great discussion going on in this thread about leather conditioners.  I have read about the Cadillic brand and Meltonian Conditioners.  I also have heard a lot about the Apple Brand leather care conditioner.  Today I received a gallon of leather conditioner from an ebay stored.  It was supposed to be Apple Brand leather Care conditioner, INSTEAD I received a box that says Meltonian on the outside and the gallon bottle looks likes some generic bottle and on the back simply states "packed for Cadillac Co.".  So, are all these products the same thing just different labels? Or is there a big difference?  I am about to go ballistic on this eBay seller, but I want be sure before I do.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lalanpuff

I just got a black caviar ghw. it is my first chanel so i want it to last forever or as long as it can, any suggestions on protective spray? I would love to spray something to prevent staining and water marks.


----------



## LoveActually1

lalanpuff said:


> I just got a black caviar ghw. it is my first chanel so i want it to last forever or as long as it can, any suggestions on protective spray? I would love to spray something to prevent staining and water marks.



for black caviar i really don't think you need any protective spray on it.


----------



## lalanpuff

LoveActually1 said:


> for black caviar i really don't think you need any protective spray on it.


thanks for the answer, im just on the paranoid side and Im not too careful with my purses like i'll put sunscreen on my face and then immediately grab my purse to get something out of it when there's still sunscreen on my finger..do you protect any of your caviars? if so, what do you use?


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

I just use the leather conditioner the factory gave us for the Mercedes car we purchased and it works fine.


----------



## Turquoisebee

Has anyone used Meltonian Cleaner and Conditioner on a black caviar GST ?


----------



## livy1888

^Yes, Meltonian all purpose cleaner and conditioner works great with caviar and lambskin


----------



## Turquoisebee

Thanks for the reply Livy888! Are you referring to care and maintainence ?

I am expecting a brand new GST in black caviar  and would love to know what product do I use for preventive measures before starting to use it...


----------



## bluekit

Turquoisebee said:


> Has anyone used Meltonian Cleaner and Conditioner on a black caviar GST ?


I don't have a GST but I've used it on my caviar Medallion tote and a couple other caviar flap bags (all black). Come to think of it, I've used it on all my lamb bags too, regardless of color.


----------



## Turquoisebee

Thanks for the reply, so should i use it on my new black caviar GST before i start using the bag ?

I am thinking along the line of a protection for the bag (like how i use Apple Garge for my new LV bags before I even start to use them).

Is this the same way I should use Meltonian?


----------



## bluekit

^ for caviar bags, I wouldn't worry about "protecting" the caviar before use.  I "protect"/pretreat my lamb bags before use but with caviar, I just do a routine wipe down with Meltonian once every few months and it's good to go!


----------



## Jenita143

I use Cadillac leather lotion per recommendation from Chanel  NM. I've been using it on both my black & beige caviar flaps with good results. No color removal or changes. 

http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html


----------



## jmen

I've always used Luvinmybags products on Chanel.  

Over on the Hermes forum, Docride recommends Black Rocks cleaner/conditioner.  I used it on my DH's really beat up black briefcase.  By beat up -- it is supposed to be black, a smooth leather and both front and back were rubbed in some spots to light grey.  With one application the color looked more like it should -- becoming darker almost presentable again.  That was last week and I need to repeat application.

I then applied it to a grey box leather kelly, which is similar to lambskin only I suspect box scratches easier.  The purse is preloved and is great shape but I wanted to condition to prevent dryness.  Nice result, no complaints.  I've ordered Obernauf's weatherproofing for the box should we ever be caught in the rain, the box won't blister (and be ruined).

Back to LVMB products, go to their website and any questions call Barbara.  I think they give a discount to tpf members.  I can say I have used their products over the years and have been pleased with the exception of Shine which I thought did nothing.  I will add that since the line has been reformulated.  LVMG are lotions and creams so there is no temporary darkening, waiting and praying for it to dry okay.  The cream protectant prevents any sort of staining and I can truly attest to that claim.  Printing ink rubbed off from a SA's business card onto the white caviar at the back pocket.  A little moisture and some rubbing with a tissue and it came off.  

HTH


----------



## bluekit

^jmen, thanks for the very detailed review on the LMB products.  I've looked into their website several times before but always found it a bit overwhelming as to the products I need to purchase to clean/treat lamb bags.


----------



## ladysarah

jmen said:


> I've always used Luvinmybags products on Chanel.
> 
> Over on the Hermes forum, Docride recommends Black Rocks cleaner/conditioner.  I used it on my DH's really beat up black briefcase.  By beat up -- it is supposed to be black, a smooth leather and both front and back were rubbed in some spots to light grey.  With one application the color looked more like it should -- becoming darker almost presentable again.  That was last week and I need to repeat application.
> 
> I then applied it to a grey box leather kelly, which is similar to lambskin only I suspect box scratches easier.  The purse is preloved and is great shape but I wanted to condition to prevent dryness.  Nice result, no complaints.  I've ordered Obernauf's weatherproofing for the box should we ever be caught in the rain, the box won't blister (and be ruined).
> 
> Back to LVMB products, go to their website and any questions call Barbara.  I think they give a discount to tpf members.  I can say I have used their products over the years and have been pleased with the exception of Shine which I thought did nothing.  I will add that since the line has been reformulated.  LVMG are lotions and creams so there is no temporary darkening, waiting and praying for it to dry okay.  The cream protectant prevents any sort of staining and I can truly attest to that claim.  Printing ink rubbed off from a SA's business card onto the white caviar at the back pocket.  A little moisture and some rubbing with a tissue and it came off.
> 
> HTH



thank you so much for such great info. I wonder  - would it be ok to use this on a pale pink bag? Its new but just as a preventative. CHANEL said to use no products and simply wipe it with the cloth it came with after use.


----------



## jmen

I would use the cream protector to prevent staining and then you can simply use a baby wipe to wipe it down.  Then reapply the cream protectant.  I do this for all the C purses as soon as I get them and did so with the pale pink/lavendar hand painted reissue from '08.

Judy




ladysarah said:


> thank you so much for such great info. I wonder - would it be ok to use this on a pale pink bag? Its new but just as a preventative. CHANEL said to use no products and simply wipe it with the cloth it came with after use.


----------



## SassieMe

jmen said:


> I've always used Luvinmybags products on Chanel.
> 
> Over on the Hermes forum, Docride recommends Black Rocks cleaner/conditioner.  I used it on my DH's really beat up black briefcase.  By beat up -- it is supposed to be black, a smooth leather and both front and back were rubbed in some spots to light grey.  With one application the color looked more like it should -- becoming darker almost presentable again.  That was last week and I need to repeat application.
> 
> I then applied it to a grey box leather kelly, which is similar to lambskin only I suspect box scratches easier.  The purse is preloved and is great shape but I wanted to condition to prevent dryness.  Nice result, no complaints.  I've ordered Obernauf's weatherproofing for the box should we ever be caught in the rain, the box won't blister (and be ruined).
> 
> Back to LVMB products, go to their website and any questions call Barbara.  I think they give a discount to tpf members.  I can say I have used their products over the years and have been pleased with the exception of Shine which I thought did nothing.  I will add that since the line has been reformulated.  LVMG are lotions and creams so there is no temporary darkening, waiting and praying for it to dry okay.  The cream protectant prevents any sort of staining and I can truly attest to that claim.  Printing ink rubbed off from a SA's business card onto the white caviar at the back pocket.  A little moisture and some rubbing with a tissue and it came off.
> 
> HTH



I love LMB products! I even use them on my LV untreated leather and it really protects it!  I am new to Chanel, however, and am really reluctant to use on them because of all of the SA warning about USE NOTHING on your CHANEL!!


----------



## jmen

I want to say BS on the SA but I won't, or did I just?  lol.   Think about it, if you can care for your purse, you won't need to spa them and what does that do?  Save you money.   I would rather prevent a stain than have to have the purse redyed.  Kind of like stitch in time saves 9.  That's just me though.  



SassieMe said:


> I love LMB products! I even use them on my LV untreated leather and it really protects it! I am new to Chanel, however, and am really reluctant to use on them because of all of the SA warning about USE NOTHING on your CHANEL!!


----------



## SassieMe

jmen said:


> I want to say BS on the SA but I won't, or did I just?  lol.   Think about it, if you can care for your purse, you won't need to spa them and what does that do?  Save you money.   I would rather prevent a stain than have to have the purse redyed.  Kind of like stitch in time saves 9.  That's just me though.



 I agree!  But what the SA said that stopped me was something like (cue the sounds of thunder and lightening!): If you touch your Chanel with any products, Chanel will NEVER touch it again!!!  :giggles:


----------



## pepperblush

Any advice on protecting or removing stains from metallic lambskin like the bronze and lilac?

TIA!


----------



## jmen

SassieMe said:


> I agree! But what the SA said that stopped me was something like (cue the sounds of thunder and lightening!): If you touch your Chanel with any products, Chanel will NEVER touch it again!!!  :giggles:


 
Gotcha --and the heavens will unleash their winds and rains should you Evah take matters into thy own hands. . .lol.  

Ironically or not --  one thing that really iimpressed the knickers off me (years ago) when purchasing the first Chanel -- the fact they said they would repair the purse, take care of it whenever it needed service.  My brain said that's really great, yada, yada.  But back then there were no products other than Meltonian polish to dab on corners.  Now we are blessed with products -- just be sure first that what you use is okay for that leather.


----------



## SassieMe

jmen said:


> Gotcha --and the heavens will unleash their winds and rains should you Evah take matters into thy own hands. . .lol.
> 
> Ironically or not --  one thing that really iimpressed the knickers off me (years ago) when purchasing the first Chanel -- the fact they said they would repair the purse, take care of it whenever it needed service.  My brain said that's really great, yada, yada.  But back then there were no products other than Meltonian polish to dab on corners.  Now we are blessed with products -- *just be sure first that what you use is okay for that leather*.



Really good advise! Thanks!


----------



## Jenita143

what do you ladies use to clean caviar, not just condition. Sometimes i feel like they get sticky and i wanna wash it with something but i'm afraid to use soap/water.:help:


----------



## nat74

bluekit said:


> ^ for caviar bags, I wouldn't worry about "protecting" the caviar before use.  I "protect"/pretreat my lamb bags before use but with caviar, I just do a routine wipe down with Meltonian once every few months and it's good to go!


 
I just purchased my first black lambskin jumbo. Please tell me which Meltonian cream should I use to pretreat and protect my lamb bag. And how can I get it waterproof? Thank you much!


----------



## bluekit

nat74 said:


> I just purchased my first black lambskin jumbo. Please tell me which Meltonian cream should I use to pretreat and protect my lamb bag. And how can I get it waterproof? Thank you much!


 
Hi *nat74*! I use the Meltonian leather cleaner and conditioner to pretreat my lambskin bags before use. I believe it waterproofs it as well, although it's not something I'd like to test on.


----------



## pursecandy

can someone that's been following the thread do a quick sum up?? i'm so confused... thank you


----------



## madaddie

I had a quick read through the thread and was just wondering does anyone know what's the best products for patent, caviar and lambskin individually?


----------



## nodododo

would like to know the best product for lambskin


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I just brought loving my bags lamb caress to clean and the miracle shield to protect my lambskin bag. Has anyone else used these products on the bag? And if so how has it worked? Also should I put anything on my caviar bags?


----------



## spylove22

I bought a few items from lovin my bags, I threw them out so I don't even remember what they were called, they were soooo smelly, it was horrible, very very strong perfumy floral smell yuck!


----------



## j6hong

Hi ladies,

I just purchased my very first Calfskin Chanel (not caviar) in black. 
I want to put some protection before I start usng it and I was wondering if "Cole Haan" Leather Conditioner would be okay to use...

I had purchased this leather conditioner from Cole Haan boutique and it claims to "cleans, shines and restores finished leathers to keep them soft and pliable." 

Has anyone tried using their product before? I've used it for my cole haan bags but not for any other brands. 

Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## lbjdlaw

pursemania said:


> Does caviar need treatment/protection?



To Pursemania:  I love the black Chanel Reissue in your pic!!  What is that??


----------



## pursemania

lbjdlaw said:


> To Pursemania:  I love the black Chanel Reissue in your pic!!  What is that??




^^  It is a photo by Italian photographer Fulvio Bonavia.  He takes fantastic photos of accessories styled out of food (2 of my favorite things in the world).


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Does anyone know how to clean fabric purses?


----------



## irenetanzil

I just bought a classic flap bag in light beige colour with caviar leather. I've heard so many people say that this colour is so hard to maintain and get dirty so easily but this colour is just too pretty not to buy it 
Can anyone please share how do you care your bag so it's not get dirty/ colour transfer/scratches so easily?
Thanks


----------



## gymangel812

mine does not get dirty easily. i did spray it was meltonian spray to help stain proof it though


----------



## irenetanzil

gymangel812 said:


> mine does not get dirty easily. i did spray it was meltonian spray to help stain proof it though


 
Did you use the meltonian all purpose cleaner in white bottle? 
and did you spray it before or after you use the bag? thanks


----------



## gymangel812

irenetanzil said:


> Did you use the meltonian all purpose cleaner in white bottle?
> and did you spray it before or after you use the bag? thanks


i used meltonian waterproof and stain spray (in a blue can). i sprayed it a few times before using it. no point in spraying it after.


----------



## skandia

Jenita143 said:


> what do you ladies use to clean caviar, not just condition. Sometimes i feel like they get sticky and i wanna wash it with something but i'm afraid to use soap/water.:help:


I just use baby wipes on black caviar jumbo to clean and then reapply Cadillac lotion to condition and protect. 
Looks beautiful, like the day I bought it. Would not change the way of my cleaning/conditioning.


----------



## rania1981

anyone used michael kors cleaner and conditioner on their bags?
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...Conditioner-Small-Leather-Goods/prod14210001/


----------



## marycalia

I was at the Chanel boutique today in Nordstrom in Nashville and the SA took out a bottle of a cream called Cadillac and she showed me on a black maxi lambskin how the scratches came out like magic.  I was impressed!


----------



## marycalia

I am not sure which one to buy, but I am going to try Cadillac cream leather protector as I watched scratches disappear on Chanel maxi lambskin bag in the Chanel boutique demonstrated by a SA.


----------



## YEANETT

marycalia said:
			
		

> I was at the Chanel boutique today in Nordstrom in Nashville and the SA took out a bottle of a cream called Cadillac and she showed me on a black maxi lambskin how the scratches came out like magic.  I was impressed!



Hi marycalia, do you know if the leather cleaner works on other colors?? Because the SA told me a week ago when I bought my gray one that the cleaner they use ONLY works on black lamb skin that it would not be good on mine (( TIA FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## YEANETT

bluekit said:
			
		

> Hi nat74! I use the Meltonian leather cleaner and conditioner to pretreat my lambskin bags before use. I believe it waterproofs it as well, although it's not something I'd like to test on.



Hi bluekit, have you use the meltonian cleaner to pretreat light color like gray lambskin bags???.. I just bought mine and I asked another very nice TPFr and she told me to find out about Meltonian, could your share your ideas with me please??  thank so much for any advice and help you can provide!! TIA


----------



## YEANETT

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> i used meltonian waterproof and stain spray (in a blue can). i sprayed it a few times before using it. no point in spraying it after.



Hi gymangel812, may I ask if you know that I could use the meltonian in my new light gray lambskin bag? I would really appreciate your help!! TIA!!


----------



## YEANETT

skandia said:
			
		

> I just use baby wipes on black caviar jumbo to clean and then reapply Cadillac lotion to condition and protect.
> Looks beautiful, like the day I bought it. Would not change the way of my cleaning/conditioning.



Hi Skandia, would you know if Cadillac lotion will work on my light gray lambskin??? TIA!!!


----------



## YEANETT

Turquoisebee said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, so should i use it on my new black caviar GST before i start using the bag ?
> 
> I am thinking along the line of a protection for the bag (like how i use Apple Garge for my new LV bags before I even start to use them).
> 
> Is this the same way I should use Meltonian?



Turquoisebee, in what LV's Do you use Apple Garge??? Do you use it in vachetta?? TIA!!


----------



## YEANETT

Jenita143 said:
			
		

> I use Cadillac leather lotion per recommendation from Chanel  NM. I've been using it on both my black & beige caviar flaps with good results. No color removal or changes.
> 
> http://www.cadillacshoe.com/cadillacshoe/Conditioners/Boot_and_ShoeCare.html



Hi Jenit143, would you know if Cadillac would work on my light gray lambskin??? TIA!!!!!


----------



## YEANETT

jmen said:
			
		

> I've always used Luvinmybags products on Chanel.
> 
> Over on the Hermes forum, Docride recommends Black Rocks cleaner/conditioner.  I used it on my DH's really beat up black briefcase.  By beat up -- it is supposed to be black, a smooth leather and both front and back were rubbed in some spots to light grey.  With one application the color looked more like it should -- becoming darker almost presentable again.  That was last week and I need to repeat application.
> 
> I then applied it to a grey box leather kelly, which is similar to lambskin only I suspect box scratches easier.  The purse is preloved and is great shape but I wanted to condition to prevent dryness.  Nice result, no complaints.  I've ordered Obernauf's weatherproofing for the box should we ever be caught in the rain, the box won't blister (and be ruined).
> 
> Back to LVMB products, go to their website and any questions call Barbara.  I think they give a discount to tpf members.  I can say I have used their products over the years and have been pleased with the exception of Shine which I thought did nothing.  I will add that since the line has been reformulated.  LVMG are lotions and creams so there is no temporary darkening, waiting and praying for it to dry okay.  The cream protectant prevents any sort of staining and I can truly attest to that claim.  Printing ink rubbed off from a SA's business card onto the white caviar at the back pocket.  A little moisture and some rubbing with a tissue and it came off.
> 
> HTH



Hi Jmen, by any chance..do you own any lambskin Chanel bag?? Have you done any pretreatment to it?? I know you said you have used LVMB on your Chanel's but I was wondering if you have you used any other products? Like meltonian etc??? TIA for answering!!!


----------



## YEANETT

bluekit said:
			
		

> ^jmen, thanks for the very detailed review on the LMB products.  I've looked into their website several times before but always found it a bit overwhelming as to the products I need to purchase to clean/treat lamb bags.



I agree!!! I did it long time ago for a LV and I feel the same..


----------



## YEANETT

jmen said:
			
		

> I would use the cream protector to prevent staining and then you can simply use a baby wipe to wipe it down.  Then reapply the cream protectant.  I do this for all the C purses as soon as I get them and did so with the pale pink/lavendar hand painted reissue from '08.
> 
> Judy



Hi Jmen, here I am bothering you again.. I am a little confused  sorry what cream protector? And again do you know or think that this will this work  on my light grey lambskin??? Thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## YEANETT

Nikkaxoxo said:
			
		

> I was told to use Cadillac conditioner.  My girlfriend has been using it on her Chanel bags and loves it. She only wears lambskin Chanel everywhere and she has no scratches or issues.  No discoloration either. I was also told to use it at Nordstroms Chanel boutique, and NM boutique.
> 
> Nikka



Hi Nikka, could you tell me if any of the lambskins you have used the Cadillac are light colors like light gray??? Tia!!!!


----------



## YEANETT

livy1888 said:
			
		

> ^Yes, Meltonian all purpose cleaner and conditioner works great with caviar and lambskin



Hi Livy1888, what type exactly of meltonian do you use??? And have you ever used meltonian in a light color like light gray LAMBSKIN???? TIA for answering and helping!!!!


----------



## YEANETT

COKONEENEE said:
			
		

> What were the results?  Overall, were you satisfied with the Meltonian All-Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner?  I'm curious because I just purchased a Dk. Brown Quilted Lambskin M/L Flap and I would like to find a product that will condition it without incident.  Thanks!



Hi cokoneenee, I would like to know what happened finally?? I just purchased my light gray lambskin and I am looking for something to pre-treat!!! TIA for the help!


----------



## YEANETT

scholastican said:
			
		

> more shots taken with room lighting, no flash. again, the section in question here is the front of the bag where the turnlock is attached...I applied Meltonian All Purpose to it and black stuff, looks like shoe polish creme, rubbed off onto the cloth I used for the application.



Hi scholastican, how is this bag doing today?? I would like to know your opinion since I am looking for something to pretreat my new light gray lambskin bag please  let me know your thoughts and experiences with Meltonian TIA FOR ANSWERING!!! Here is a picture of my new one..




Thanks again!


----------



## YEANETT

love_miu said:
			
		

> Yes, Colonil is great for both shoes and bags. It works for all forms of leather, even suede and does great protective wonders!



Hi lovemiu, have you ever tried on light color lambskin??? TIA!!!


----------



## YEANETT

RLoamdee said:
			
		

> Dear love_miu.. Do you think that I can apply Colonil Pro-nano spray with my Chanel light beige lambskin?  I've got the bag for a month but I never use it because of an afraid that the bag will get dirt
> 
> The only thing I used on my Chanel red lambskin is the Colonil Pro-nano spray and yes, it doesn't darken the lambskin! My Miu Miu and Mulberry also benefited from it. No more rain spots. Highly recommended!


[/QUOTE]

Hi Rloamdee, could you share with me your experienced with any product on your light beige lambskin Chanel??? I just purchased a light gray lambskin Chanel and I am looking for something to pretreat?? TIA for your time and help!!


----------



## sugarlaws

I have the caviar, but I haven't put any protectant on it.  That being said, I basically never carry it in the rain or snow, leave it anywhere it might get scratched, etc... I'd be so sad if anything happened to it!


----------



## marycalia

YEANETT said:


> Hi marycalia, do you know if the leather cleaner works on other colors?? Because the SA told me a week ago when I bought my gray one that the cleaner they use ONLY works on black lamb skin that it would not be good on mine (( TIA FOR YOUR HELP!!


Sorry it took so long to answer you - haven't been online in a while  I don't know about other colors with cadillac cream, although I told her at Nordstrom that I had a red bag at the time - I think it is neutral but not certain!


----------



## laeticia

anyone sprayed their red lambskin with meltonian or apple protectant?


----------



## mcpro

I used my meltonian cream for my black lambskin  and caviars  beige and red  it works perfect..


----------



## laeticia

which meltonian cream is that mcpro? i only have the delicate cream which does have some colour transfer issues. 

update: Sprayed my cavier red wallet with apple garde, sprayed by red lambskin jumbo with meltonian. no colour changes, expect that the apple garde feels a tad sticky on the wallet, but could be because i'm nearing the end of can


----------



## mcpro

laeticia said:


> which meltonian cream is that mcpro? i only have the delicate cream which does have some colour transfer issues.
> 
> update: Sprayed my cavier red wallet with apple garde, sprayed by red lambskin jumbo with meltonian. no colour changes, expect that the apple garde feels a tad sticky on the wallet, but could be because i'm nearing the end of can



sorry Laeticia I lied lol, it's cadillac shoe care, too many cleaning cream for leathers,.. 

"Cadillac" no color transfer, lambskin or caviar, light colored or dark...it moisturized the leather.:shame:


----------



## anita0205

my question may sound a bit stupid... but can you just bring your item back to Chanel and ask them to condition it for you? I mean not often, but just when you are taking time to shop in their store next time? I have heard some stores will offer this service, but how about chanel?


----------



## laeticia

mcpro said:


> sorry Laeticia I lied lol, it's cadillac shoe care, too many cleaning cream for leathers,..
> 
> "Cadillac" no color transfer, lambskin or caviar, light colored or dark...it moisturized the leather.:shame:



thanks mcpro, i may be beyond the cadilac cream now. although pre-treated with meltonina, it didn't stop the lambskin from absorbing oil stains from curry sauce!  have put cornstarch over the spots after reading another post on the forum but the marks are still visible


----------



## picabo

mcpro said:


> I used my meltonian cream for my black lambskin and caviars beige and red it works perfect..


 
Hi!  I was wondering did you use the metonian cream on your Beige caviar as a pre-treatment or for dirt?  I just got a Jumbo BC and I am trying to buy something in case of dirt or color transfer for the future.

Also how is your BC holding up with use?

Thanks so much!


----------



## mcpro

Yes I applied it to my BC thou I haven't use my bags yet.. All my flaps including my white.. Just to protect I guess....


----------



## mcpro

Correction it's Cadillac not the meltonian my mistake


----------



## lambchop15

I just went to Chanel  57th Steet NYC last Saturday and a young girl in repair was using meltonian creme (color was neutral) to remove scratches off a bag. It worked great. She said that meltonian is what they use. I bought some at the shoe repair yesterday to use on my bags if they need it.


----------



## lv13

lambchop15 said:
			
		

> I just went to Chanel  57th Steet NYC last Saturday and a young girl in repair was using meltonian creme (color was neutral) to remove scratches off a bag. It worked great. She said that meltonian is what they use. I bought some at the shoe repair yesterday to use on my bags if they need it.



Thanks for the info lambchop15!  Btw my son has a little stuffed lamb we call lambchop


----------



## lambchop15

lv13 said:


> Thanks for the info lambchop15! Btw my son has a little stuffed lamb we call lambchop


You are welcome lv13! I saw with my own eyes how great meltonian worked on scratches on someone else's bag. My beautiful kitty was named Lambchop because when she was a kitten she was all beige with a little brown nose. She looked like Lambchop from the Shari Lewis show.


----------



## bgyoshi

What kind of cloth should I use to apply meltonian all purpose cleaner to a beige caviar half moon WOC?


----------



## llykidis

Turquoisebee said:


> Thanks for the reply, so should i use it on my new black caviar GST before i start using the bag ?
> 
> I am thinking along the line of a protection for the bag (like how i use Apple Garge for my new LV bags before I even start to use them).
> 
> Is this the same way I should use Meltonian?


What did you end up using on your GST?  I recently purchased one and the SA told me to bring into Chanel to get conditioned.

Thanks.


----------



## Ajin

I know this thread is for leather protection/repair but I can't seem to find the care for a Chanel canvas bag.  Here are a couple of pictures of the bag I am talking about.  As you can see, it's quite dirty.  Does anyone know if a good dry clean would make it pretty and clean again or do I need to send it to Chanel for cleaning?

Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## tiffieee

have anyone used Tarrago Leather Care Balm? Can it be used for Caviar leather?


----------



## Turquoisebee

llykidis said:


> What did you end up using on your GST?  I recently purchased one and the SA told me to bring into Chanel to get conditioned.
> 
> Thanks.



I end up doing nothing! And it's in a great condition 

I reckon caviar is mighty good leather.


----------



## BigAkoya

Agree with ladies who don't do anything or were told by Chanel to just take it in.  I do nothing and send my bag in to Chanel every few years for clean and condition.  

Chanel said don't overclean.  They said When you rub, you also rubbing off color and leather, no matter how gently. It will take time to even notice, but nevertheless, you are wearing it down.  Like over washing clothes... You are wearing it down as this is leather, an animal skin.

And don't constantly put product or chemicals on it.  Chanel repair told me if you see any dirt, wipe with a damp soft cloth with water, then wipe dry.  Don't wet the cloth, it just needs to be damp.  Then take it in every few years.  I have been taking this advice for years.  I don't use any product and only clean when needed.  Chanel was very clear to me not to overclean.

Doing nothing but a wet damp cloth wipe only when dusty Works great for me.  I then sen in to chanel for professional cleaning and treatment.  i posted this photo in another thread, but in case anyone is interested, this is my medallion I bought in March 2003.  It's 10 years old.  Never used anything on it and only sent it in to Chanel to let them professionally manage.


----------



## BigAkoya

Oh... And this was my first Chanel so I wore this bag daily for years until I started buying more Chanel.   Bags are tougher than you think. 

I know a lot of ladies like to clean everytime they use they use the bag, but I was told definitely don't over mess with your bag.  The less you mess with it, the better it stays looking new and puffy.

Just my opinion.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## cherrycookies

willeyi said:


> Agree with ladies who don't do anything or were told by Chanel to just take it in.  I do nothing and send my bag in to Chanel every few years for clean and condition.
> 
> Chanel said don't overclean.  They said When you rub, you also rubbing off color and leather, no matter how gently. It will take time to even notice, but nevertheless, you are wearing it down.  Like over washing clothes... You are wearing it down as this is leather, an animal skin.
> 
> And don't constantly put product or chemicals on it.  Chanel repair told me if you see any dirt, wipe with a damp soft cloth with water, then wipe dry.  Don't wet the cloth, it just needs to be damp.  Then take it in every few years.  I have been taking this advice for years.  I don't use any product and only clean when needed.  Chanel was very clear to me not to overclean.
> 
> Doing nothing but a wet damp cloth wipe only when dusty Works great for me.  I then sen in to chanel for professional cleaning and treatment.  i posted this photo in another thread, but in case anyone is interested, this is my medallion I bought in March 2003.  It's 10 years old.  Never used anything on it and only sent it in to Chanel to let them professionally manage.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2002463


Wow! It looks brand new! I had the same advice too. Just to use a soft clean cloth to wipe after each use and a slightly damp cloth to wipe off the dirt if necessary. 

Am about to buy meltonian leather cleaner & conditioner but decided not to when I read your post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigAkoya

cherrycookies said:
			
		

> Wow! It looks brand new! I had the same advice too. Just to use a soft clean cloth to wipe after each use and a slightly damp cloth to wipe off the dirt if necessary.
> 
> Am about to buy meltonian leather cleaner & conditioner but decided not to when I read your post! Thanks for sharing!



Glad this was helpful.  I don't think you even need to wipe it down everytime.  I literally don't touch it until I see dirt and I use a Chanel bag everyday, rain or shine.  

Also, the Chanel guy told me... It's not just the leather, it's also the stitching that you are messing with.  So he was adamant about just wiping only when you see dirt.  

Just send your bags in every few years... They'll stay looking great!   I do that with all my bags. 

Good luck!


----------



## CATEYES

willeyi said:


> Glad this was helpful.  I don't think you even need to wipe it down everytime.  I literally don't touch it until I see dirt and I use a Chanel bag everyday, rain or shine.
> 
> Also, the Chanel guy told me... It's not just the leather, it's also the stitching that you are messing with.  So he was adamant about just wiping only when you see dirt.
> 
> Just send your bags in every few years... They'll stay looking great!   I do that with all my bags.
> 
> Good luck!


You always have such good advice Willeyi! If I do not live near a Chanel boutique, can I take to NM to send to Chanel for cleaning/upkeep? TIA


----------



## Chanbal

CATEYES said:


> You always have such good advice Willeyi! If I do not live near a Chanel boutique, can I take to NM to send to Chanel for cleaning/upkeep? TIA



I'm sure Willeyi will give you her valuable opinion, but, in the mean time, I'll share what I know. 

NM or SAKS do not always send the bags to Chanel repair service centers as they work with other repair places as well. If they decide to send the bags to Chanel, the entire process can be a lot slower as those stores have to collect a certain number of items before they organize a shipment. I believe the recommendation for people that don't live near a Chanel store is to ship the bags directly to Chanel.


----------



## Chanbal

absolutanne said:


> I have heard many opinions on shining monkey, appleguard, meltonian, etc... So many choices for leather protectors! Ladies, what do you think is the best for:
> 
> Reissue leather (distressed lambskin)?
> Lambskin leather (non distressed)?
> Caviar?
> Calfskin leather (vintage ligne, cambon)?
> How bout patent? I know it is lower maintenance than the leathers above, but do you put anything to maintain the gloss so the plastic sheen doesn't dull over time?
> 
> I baby my Chanel bags to death and I want to make them last longer than my desire for a new bag. Hehe.



I heard from SAs at Chanel stores that the best thing is not to treat the bags. However, one SA at a different Chanel store told me that they clean all bags with Cadillac. 

In the past I used Leather Conditioner - Bick 4 and worked well on caviar leather. LOVIN MY BAGS has also several products for Chanel bags. I used their products for Balenciaga bags and they were very good.


----------



## BigAkoya

CATEYES said:
			
		

> You always have such good advice Willeyi! If I do not live near a Chanel boutique, can I take to NM to send to Chanel for cleaning/upkeep? TIA



Hi!  Chanabal is completely correct.  I don't have a Chanel near me and I asked both Saks and NM how they clean and repair bags.  The answer is that sometimes they use their local repair and other times, they send it to Chanel and then that takes longer.

So, I want Chanel for sure to clean my bag using their authorized repair stores.  I have used NYC, ORlando, and Bal Harbour.  All are fine.  

Ironically, when I sent my white bag to Orlando for cleaning, they said it was sent to Chanel in California as that location did the white bags.  That was a few years ago.  Not sure what the process is for where bags go.  When I send bags to NYC, they always repair locally but i expect most people send their bags to NYCZ. But I will say this... My white bag come back amazing... Brand new all white.  California does a great job too. 

Also, please note Chanel uses authorized repair companies to clean their bags.  It's not actually all done in house in their NYC boutique...At least not the big jobs.  Small jobs are done in house but cleanings are sent out from what I can gather.  I had a small repair once and it was like "you want to wait for it".


----------



## cherrycookies

willeyi said:


> Glad this was helpful.  I don't think you even need to wipe it down everytime.  I literally don't touch it until I see dirt and I use a Chanel bag everyday, rain or shine.
> 
> Also, the Chanel guy told me... It's not just the leather, it's also the stitching that you are messing with.  So he was adamant about just wiping only when you see dirt.
> 
> Just send your bags in every few years... They'll stay looking great!   I do that with all my bags.
> 
> Good luck!



thanks for the great advice!

sidetrack: how do you store your bags? only in the dustbags or in the dustbag and boxes? read somewhere that you should only store your bags in dustbags :wondering


----------



## BigAkoya

cherrycookies said:


> thanks for the great advice!
> 
> sidetrack: how do you store your bags? only in the dustbags or in the dustbag and boxes? read somewhere that you should only store your bags in dustbags :wondering



Hi.. I store my bags sitting staight up, no dustbags or boxes.  Leather needs to breathe is what I was told.  Seems to be okay for me.  

Plus, I get to see them in my closet so I can rotate using them, and the bags put a smile on my face which is priceless.


----------



## cherrycookies

willeyi said:


> Hi.. I store my bags sitting staight up, no dustbags or boxes.  Leather needs to breathe is what I was told.  Seems to be okay for me.
> 
> Plus, I get to see them in my closet so I can rotate using them, and the bags put a smile on my face which is priceless.



thanks! you really are an expert in keeping your bags pristine!


----------



## CATEYES

Chanbal said:


> I heard from SAs at Chanel stores that the best thing is not to treat the bags. However, one SA at a different Chanel store told me that they clean all bags with Cadillac.
> 
> In the past I used Leather Conditioner - Bick 4 and worked well on caviar leather. LOVIN MY BAGS has also several products for Chanel bags. I used their products for Balenciaga bags and they were very good.


Thank you Chanbal!


----------



## CATEYES

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Chanabal is completely correct.  I don't have a Chanel near me and I asked both Saks and NM how they clean and repair bags.  The answer is that sometimes they use their local repair and other times, they send it to Chanel and then that takes longer.
> 
> So, I want Chanel for sure to clean my bag using their authorized repair stores.  I have used NYC, ORlando, and Bal Harbour.  All are fine.
> 
> Ironically, when I sent my white bag to Orlando for cleaning, they said it was sent to Chanel in California as that location did the white bags.  That was a few years ago.  Not sure what the process is for where bags go.  When I send bags to NYC, they always repair locally but i expect most people send their bags to NYCZ. But I will say this... My white bag come back amazing... Brand new all white.  California does a great job too.
> 
> Also, please note Chanel uses authorized repair companies to clean their bags.  It's not actually all done in house in their NYC boutique...At least not the big jobs.  Small jobs are done in house but cleanings are sent out from what I can gather.  I had a small repair once and it was like "you want to wait for it".


Thank you Willeyi for your response! I had no clue certain colts were sent to different places. As long as the end result is superb then that's what matters. Glad your turned out so well! You have an envious collection of bags and ballets!


----------



## Nczt

Anyone able to purchase the Cadillac lotion online? No luck for me.


----------



## molmol4317

Nczt said:


> Anyone able to purchase the Cadillac lotion online? No luck for me.



Try amazon.  That's where I got mine a few months ago.


----------



## devinedesigns

Nczt said:


> Anyone able to purchase the Cadillac lotion online? No luck for me.


I found Cadillac Leather Lotion on "leather.com" for $5 !!


----------



## Levo

Nczt said:


> Anyone able to purchase the Cadillac lotion online? No luck for me.


They sale it on Amazon and Nordstrom store


----------



## girlypearls

ceya said:


> Below is what I got from Penny at Hirs:
> 
> We cannot recommend a product to condition the leather.  However, we use in house.. on occasion..  on *BLACK Lambskin and Caviar ONLY* (*Not COLORS*).. *Meltonian Delicate Cream #170.  *Just a little on a soft cloth.  Not to soak the leather*.  JUST A LITTLE AMOUNT*.  See photo attached.  It really takes out all scratches from Lambskin.  Such a great product.
> This is what my manager wrote me.
> Hope this helps.


That's what I use for my Chanel's too...though I was told by the repair manager that they use Neutral? thanks for sharing dear!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have used meltonian neutral on many of my bags including Hermes..

A little goes along way...


----------



## Levo

hotshot said:


> I have used meltonian neutral on many of my bags including Hermes..
> 
> A little goes along way...


Hi hotshot, do you use that on light color lambskin?
thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Levo said:


> Hi hotshot, do you use that on light color lambskin?
> thank you


 

    Very sparingly & carefully... test an inside under flap corner of the bag..

    But if you can wipe it with a cloth I'd try tht first...


----------



## Summer sunshine

Anyone know where to purchase Cadillac or Meltonian products in the UK.....or a US company that ships to the UK?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

How to remove scuff marks on lambskin Chanel? Pls advise...


----------



## 26Alexandra

LV Bags Lover said:


> How to remove scuff marks on lambskin Chanel? Pls advise...



When I bought my WOC the SA said that you have to rub with the palm of your hand. Don't use any products on lambskin.


----------



## 26Alexandra

My father trades leather of all kinds and he never advises to use products. If you have a mark on your bag, you can try to reduce it with a pencil eraser...


----------



## LV Bags Lover

26Alexandra said:


> When I bought my WOC the SA said that you have to rub with the palm of your hand. Don't use any products on lambskin.



Hi, 26Alexandra. Thanks for your prompt reply. Those marks I am referring it's something like the leather has minor peeling due to abrasion such as the leather rub against our clothes when we carry it. I hope you know what I meant. Cheers.


----------



## 26Alexandra

LV Bags Lover said:


> Hi, 26Alexandra. Thanks for your prompt reply. Those marks I am referring it's something like the leather has minor peeling due to abrasion such as the leather rub against our clothes when we carry it. I hope you know what I meant. Cheers.



Now I understand! I don't think you can do anything about that.
My aunt's vintage chanel has that too. And the bag is white


----------



## LV Bags Lover

26Alexandra said:


> Now I understand! I don't think you can do anything about that.
> My aunt's vintage chanel has that too. And the bag is white



I know a repair store can do restoration by getting a matching color to touch up. I don't know the end result will be good a not.


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> I know a repair store can do restoration by getting a matching color to touch up. I don't know the end result will be good a not.



Ask to see some of their work; that way you will know what the end result would look like.  If it's just the corners, those can be touched up with matching color.  I'd much rather touch up the corners than have the entire bag redyed, as that will affect the feel of the whole bag, but that's up to you.  Best of luck!  I've had great luck with Meltonian products on lambskin, but sounds like you might want to visit that repair shop and see what their work is like.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

tutushopper said:


> Ask to see some of their work; that way you will know what the end result would look like.  If it's just the corners, those can be touched up with matching color.  I'd much rather touch up the corners than have the entire bag redyed, as that will affect the feel of the whole bag, but that's up to you.  Best of luck!  I've had great luck with Meltonian products on lambskin, but sounds like you might want to visit that repair shop and see what their work is like.



Meltonian can solve the problem? You tried?


----------



## tutushopper

LV Bags Lover said:


> Meltonian can solve the problem? You tried?



I don't have bags with worn corners, but I have seen bags that were treated with colored Meltonian that did have this issue.  You would need the exact same color, and I don't know what color your bag is.  I might leave this to the pros if it's not a black bag.


----------



## cwpj

I just bought a vintage black caviar and the interior black lining was giving flaky black stuff (I guess it's because of usage and old age). I first used dry cloth to go over the interior. However, after one use, my red wallet and white sunglass leather case were stained with black colors on edges. I decided to use a tiny bit of Leather CPR applied on cotton pad and wipe the interior leather. The minute it touches the leather, I freaked out! The cotton is stained Black! Is it normal? When dry, there is no color transfer, just slight mark if I rub it over with dry cloth.


Pic 1:https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5ryJ3ZmRet2Q2N5NnRfREhwR1k/edit?usp=sharing


Pic 2: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5ryJ3ZmRet2aUZndFU4ZC0wdk0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## luv2run41

tutushopper said:


> I don't have bags with worn corners, but I have seen bags that were treated with colored Meltonian that did have this issue.  You would need the exact same color, and I don't know what color your bag is.  I might leave this to the pros if it's not a black bag.


 Tutu May I ask how you keep your corners so nice? That sounds funny  I just purchased a preloved and the seller said she used a bag hanger? Not sure what that is but are there tricks to keeping rung wear away> I am seriously thinking of leaving a small square of felt in the bag to set under it ?  Thank you! one other question do you use appleguard or any product on caviar? Thank you


----------



## SweetNavi

luv2run41 said:


> Tutu May I ask how you keep your corners so nice? That sounds funny  I just purchased a preloved and the seller said she used a bag hanger? Not sure what that is but are there tricks to keeping rung wear away> I am seriously thinking of leaving a small square of felt in the bag to set under it ?  Thank you! one other question do you use appleguard or any product on caviar? Thank you



I'm not tutu but I can tell you what a bag hanger is, maybe it helps. I also use a bag hanger, it's a tiny thingy that you can use to hang your bag on a table or whatsoever, so it doesn't have to stand on the floor, I've attached  random picture from the internet so you get an idea 

I really like it since I live in Amsterdam, lots of restaurants are crowded and I don't want to take an extra seat for my bag since chairs usually are taken, this way I can hang my bag on the table because I don't like it to stand on the floor. 

You can find bag hangers in many stores, webshops and ebay and stuff


----------



## luv2run41

SweetNavi said:


> I'm not tutu but I can tell you what a bag hanger is, maybe it helps. I also use a bag hanger, it's a tiny thingy that you can use to hang your bag on a table or whatsoever, so it doesn't have to stand on the floor, I've attached  random picture from the internet so you get an idea
> 
> I really like it since I live in Amsterdam, lots of restaurants are crowded and I don't want to take an extra seat for my bag since chairs usually are taken, this way I can hang my bag on the table because I don't like it to stand on the floor.
> 
> You can find bag hangers in many stores, webshops and ebay and stuff


 Wow! Thank you! I will definitely get some!


----------



## luv2run41

I just ordered this
http://www.pursehookboutique.com/santa-rosa/


----------



## tutushopper

luv2run41 said:


> Tutu May I ask how you keep your corners so nice? That sounds funny  I just purchased a preloved and the seller said she used a bag hanger? Not sure what that is but are there tricks to keeping rung wear away> I am seriously thinking of leaving a small square of felt in the bag to set under it ?  Thank you! one other question do you use appleguard or any product on caviar? Thank you



One of my best "secrets" for good condition is hanging the bag on a doorknob or back of a chair or hook in the closet.  It's there when I need it so I can grab and go.  I don't use bag hangers.  I don't use appleguard but I have put leather conditioners on caviar shoes.  I have an arsenal of leather products that I use on exotics, lambskin, and calf.  For caviar, you can use things like Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP and Blackrock's or leather honey, or you can use the same things you'd use for lambskin.  I really do use a variety, and since caviar is calf, you have a lot more choice of products than lambskin.


----------



## gorgeous_zee

I asked the Chanel attendant, she just said to clean it with cotton. Nothing else.


----------



## ddebartolo

Hello everyone! I live in a VERY dry apartment and was wondering if I should use a leather conditioner on my caviar and calf skin Chanel bags to keep the leather moist so it doesn't dry out? Everything in my apartment dries out especially if I leave laundry out to hang dry - it dries in record time due to how dry my place is. I fear that if I don't replace the moisture it'll ruin my bags over time. Any advice from you experts?? Thanks!


----------



## monkeechu

My SA recommended this for my Calfskin. Available from Amazon.


----------



## Plumeria233

monkeechu said:


> My SA recommended this for my Calfskin. Available from Amazon.
> View attachment 3575821


This is my "go-to" for all Chanel leather needs: conditioning dry leather, removing scufffs from lambskin & calfskin, (cleaning spilled coffee off my handbag ). More importantly, my favorite Chanel Boutique SA personally recommends it as well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i usually never condition any of my bags but a vintage chanel one needed it badly so i used a conditioner about 8 months ago on it (collonil). fast forward to last week and when i sold the bag the company said immediately when they touched it - you used leather conditioner on it. they were okay with that and it wasn't an issue, but how can they tell? is there a method for knowing if someone has/has not used conditioner on their Chanel? b/c to me the bag didn't feel much different than it did before and i personally wouldn't be able to tell if someone had conditioned their bag or not. i somehow visualize that they can run a blue light over it and see dye or conditioning? is that even possible? just curious what others may know....


----------



## cjj

Hands down, Cadillac. NOTHING works as well as this product.


----------



## Plumeria233

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i usually never condition any of my bags but a vintage chanel one needed it badly so i used a conditioner about 8 months ago on it (collonil). fast forward to last week and when i sold the bag the company said immediately when they touched it - you used leather conditioner on it. they were okay with that and it wasn't an issue, but how can they tell? is there a method for knowing if someone has/has not used conditioner on their Chanel? b/c to me the bag didn't feel much different than it did before and i personally wouldn't be able to tell if someone had conditioned their bag or not. i somehow visualize that they can run a blue light over it and see dye or conditioning? is that even possible? just curious what others may know....


Did you buff your handbag after allowing some time for the conditioner to dry?

I only ask this as I am curious, too, as to how the consignor immediately knew you had "treated" the handbag?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Plumeria233 said:


> Did you buff your handbag after allowing some time for the conditioner to dry?
> 
> I only ask this as I am curious, too, as to how the consignor immediately knew you had "treated" the handbag?


8 months had passed from the time i conditioned to the time i sold it. the bag looked no different and (to me) felt no different, but they knew immediately.


----------



## canismajor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i usually never condition any of my bags but a vintage chanel one needed it badly so i used a conditioner about 8 months ago on it (collonil). fast forward to last week and when i sold the bag the company said immediately when they touched it - you used leather conditioner on it. they were okay with that and it wasn't an issue, but how can they tell? is there a method for knowing if someone has/has not used conditioner on their Chanel? b/c to me the bag didn't feel much different than it did before and i personally wouldn't be able to tell if someone had conditioned their bag or not. i somehow visualize that they can run a blue light over it and see dye or conditioning? is that even possible? just curious what others may know....



From personal experience, every leather conditioner leaves a different 'feeling' after applied; this is similar to the feeling when using different types of soap or lotion on your own skin.  Specifically, Collonil leaves a very distinct texture after treatment.


----------



## ladidalola

I recently bought an iridescent lambskin mini - should I use conditioner for this kind of material to protect it or will it ruin the iridescent effect? I'm so paranoid of scratching up my new pretty


----------



## canthelpit

I just bought my first Chanel boy bag and it's made with Caviar Lambskin , how should I care for it?  I have the saphir renovateur and saphir nappa and not sure if it's ok to use that to condition it.


----------



## aiki1629

Has anyone tried the SAS soft leather cream on their vintage chanel? Hope someone can help..thanks


----------



## LucyMadrid

Very interesting comments. Thanks a lot. Useful advice.


----------



## aiki1629

aiki1629 said:


> Has anyone tried the SAS soft leather cream on their vintage chanel? Hope someone can help..thanks


Update: tried on my vintage chanel, it's amazing!.


----------



## kevlovlevis

canthelpit said:


> I just bought my first Chanel boy bag and it's made with Caviar Lambskin , how should I care for it?  I have the saphir renovateur and saphir nappa and not sure if it's ok to use that to condition it.


I know it's old question, but I'm going to answer it since you have the products I love. For caviar, I use the Saphir Reno and for Lambskin I use Saphir Nappa. I think you can use Reno for Lambskin as well, but I'm just worried that Reno will leave a slight waxy feeling. HTH!


----------



## Qteepiec

Do you spray protectant or need to condition your Caviar bags? I have two new ones from this year and I have a Vintage one. 

Also what cleaner would you use? I have a Navy, pink, and black in my collection. 

I wouldn't want to ruin my beauties so any tips or recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## closetluxe

Sorry if this has been asked already.  Is the Cadillac leather lotion good for both caviar and lambskin?  Is it safe for all colors?  TIA


----------



## Dallas bag girl

Plumeria233 said:


> Did you buff your handbag after allowing some time for the conditioner to dry?
> 
> I only ask this as I am curious, too, as to how the consignor immediately knew you had "treated" the handbag?


----------



## Dallas bag girl

absolutanne said:


> I have heard many opinions on shining monkey, appleguard, meltonian, etc... So many choices for leather protectors! Ladies, what do you think is the best for:
> 
> Reissue leather (distressed lambskin)?
> Lambskin leather (non distressed)?
> Caviar?
> Calfskin leather (vintage ligne, cambon)?
> How bout patent? I know it is lower maintenance than the leathers above, but do you put anything to maintain the gloss so the plastic sheen doesn't dull over time?
> 
> I baby my Chanel bags to death and I want to make them last longer than my desire for a new bag. Hehe.



Hi! I’m brand new on here but know that this is where the most knowledgeable bag people are. I have an older Chanel doctors bag and it looked like it was drying out plus there were a lot of scratches on it. A friend who also has many high end leather bags recommended a product so I used that. It’s been 6 days and my bag still looks splotchy. I applied it with a rag and it’s possible I used too much? After I did it, the entire bag was a little darker but it had just had the product on it. I went out of town and left it at home but when I came back, some areas are back to the normal brown but some are still darker. I’m so scared that I ruined it. I used the same product on my balenciaga bags with no problems and they look amazing . Please help! Here are pics both with and without flash. I couldn’t start a thread yet so I hope this is where I need to be posting this. If not, please let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## ReneeB

Hmm.. the jar says 'if it's leather use blackrock' but then it doesn't claim to clean, nourish and beautify: suede, naked leather, unfinished leathers and glazed lambskin.


----------



## chanel79

Just came from chanel store and they said this is what they use[emoji3]


----------



## vanillaicepink

chanel79 said:


> Just came from chanel store and they said this is what they use[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961828
> View attachment 3961829



Thanks for sharing! Is there any difference between the two?


----------



## chanel79

The first one says for boots and shoes . So my friend showed me the 2nd one thats is the same brand but for bags couches etc.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Very useful post, indeed!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

chanel79 said:


> Just came from chanel store and they said this is what they use[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961828
> View attachment 3961829



+1 on the first picture. 

Every time I use to stain my light Chanel bags they would always clean it with that product. So I bought it too and if works great.


----------



## Law

Hi ladies. I’m struggling to find Cadillac lotion in the UK, seems to be sold out everywhere online here, can anyone recommend a leather conditioner available in the UK that would work for Calfskin and sheepskin?


----------



## labb8

Law said:


> Hi ladies. I’m struggling to find Cadillac lotion in the UK, seems to be sold out everywhere online here, can anyone recommend a leather conditioner available in the UK that would work for Calfskin and sheepskin?


Been wondering the same.


----------



## Magicfairysprinkles

labb8 said:


> Been wondering the same.


I actually bought the bullet and purchased from ebay.com, the postage was about £11 but I've just used it on a vintage lambskin and it looks divine now.


----------



## voguekitty

labb8 said:


> Been wondering the same.



Handbag Spa based in the UK has a “Just Hydrate” and a “3 in 1” Everyday that they recommend for Chanel bags. I really like the Just hydrate. 
My Saks SA said Meltonian neutral cream polish is good. I don’t like it for the lambskin though. Prefer the Handbag spa products. Hope that helps.


----------



## Law

voguekitty said:


> Handbag Spa based in the UK has a “Just Hydrate” and a “3 in 1” Everyday that they recommend for Chanel bags. I really like the Just hydrate.
> My Saks SA said Meltonian neutral cream polish is good. I don’t like it for the lambskin though. Prefer the Handbag spa products. Hope that helps.



Thanks for the tip voguekitty l. I’ll check it out


----------



## Agee Ben

chanel79 said:


> The first one says for boots and shoes . So my friend showed me the 2nd one thats is the same brand but for bags couches etc.



Hi!  Please clarify, which one did Chanel recommend, because I just ordered the one in the second photo...the creme colored bottle.  Thank you!


----------



## Agee Ben

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> +1 on the first picture.
> 
> Every time I use to stain my light Chanel bags they would always clean it with that product. So I bought it too and if works great.



Hi!  I just placed an order for the one in the second photo, the cream colored  bottle, for my vintage Chanel black lambskin handbag.  I just eant to make sure I'm getting the correct on.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## chanel79

Agee Ben said:


> Hi!  Please clarify, which one did Chanel recommend, because I just ordered the one in the second photo...the creme colored bottle.  Thank you!


yah i got the creme colored one. they were just using the the blue one with d horse and shoes and boots .


----------



## Agee Ben

chanel79 said:


> yah i got the creme colored one. they were just using the the blue one with d horse and shoes and boots .



Thank you for the prompt response. I attempted to use the Black Rock and since it transferred color to the clraning cloth I panicked and stopped.  Do I only have to use the Cadillac or do I follow with something else.


----------



## umamanikam

Law said:


> Hi ladies. I’m struggling to find Cadillac lotion in the UK, seems to be sold out everywhere online here, can anyone recommend a leather conditioner available in the UK that would work for Calfskin and sheepskin?


Cadillac is there on uk on amazon .
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cadillac-Premium-Leather-Cleaner-Conditioner/dp/B07CTWNTW3


----------



## chanel79

Agee Ben said:


> Thank you for the prompt response. I attempted to use the Black Rock and since it transferred color to the clraning cloth I panicked and stopped.  Do I only have to use the Cadillac or do I follow with something else.


just use the cadillac by itself using the cloth that came with the chanel bag


----------



## Law

umamanikam said:


> Cadillac is there on uk on amazon .
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cadillac-Premium-Leather-Cleaner-Conditioner/dp/B07CTWNTW3



Thank you [emoji4] I ended up buy the collonil gel which I’ve been using for a while now and really like.... apart from when I dropped in on my lounge carpet [emoji15] oops !


----------



## Minicrazy

What about a light caviar in matte finish ladies?


----------



## tarheelap

Any advice for treating a preowned caviar bag and SLG that seem to have a slightly tacky feel to them? I'm guessing that they were conditioned, but not buffed, maybe? How can I get the caviar back to feeling like it doesn't have residue on it? Thanks!


----------



## Kayceedee88

I just got my first lambskin mini and I’m considering buying Cadillac Leather Lotion but after reading several reviews on Amazon, people are saying that some Color comes off when polishing the Lam skin leather with the lotion.
Now I’m hesitant of ordering the Cadillac Leather lotion and use it on my lambskin mini. Anybody made that observation that the polishing cloth had color come off from their Chanel bags?? Thanks.


----------



## M0123

Has anyone used Handbag Haven products? I’m looking to use them on a vintage black Lambskin that needs some tlc. I’ve seen posts in the forum about their hardware protectors but can’t find many reviews/comments on their leather cleaning and conditioning products:
https://www.thehandbaghaven.co.uk/collections/fabric-leather-care-2


----------



## Peanutbuttercookies

Hi, has anyone tried Collonil's 1909 leather lotion or cream on their lambskin chanel? I'm looking for a product to just moisturise my bag. Thanks!


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

I noticed that the pictures from SAs showing the Cadillac leather lotion is of the basic boot and shoe lotion but some posters here say they are purchasing the Cadillac Select leather lotion. Can anyone explain what the difference is and which would be most appropriate for the Chanel stingray leather?

TIA


----------



## LuxNewbie

Kayceedee88 said:


> I just got my first lambskin mini and I’m considering buying Cadillac Leather Lotion but after reading several reviews on Amazon, people are saying that some Color comes off when polishing the Lam skin leather with the lotion.
> Now I’m hesitant of ordering the Cadillac Leather lotion and use it on my lambskin mini. Anybody made that observation that the polishing cloth had color come off from their Chanel bags?? Thanks.


I used cadillac on my beige lambskin. It went from needing touching up on the corners to needing a full recolouring. I would advise against cadillac. Unless I was using it wrong.


----------



## Mimi-2020

I have used Cadillac leather cream before on my leather , not the premium kind though, it was very sticky. Luckily, it’s not on my Chanel bags.
Since then, I continued buying cheaper brand and have waisted so much money.
Finally, I decided to give the pricy Saphir leather conditioner a try. 

I Applied, let completely dry, then buffered.

 The result is amazing. My vintage Chanel bags are hydrated without a long lasting sheen without any stickiness. Hope this help.


----------



## Klaneckya

I do not apply any creams to any of my bags. Chanel SAs advise against it. LV the same.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Mimi-2020 said:


> I have used Cadillac leather cream before on my leather , not the premium kind though, it was very sticky. Luckily, it’s not on my Chanel bags.
> Since then, I continued buying cheaper brand and have waisted so much money.
> Finally, I decided to give the pricy Saphir leather conditioner a try.
> 
> I Applied, let completely dry, then buffered.
> 
> The result is amazing. My vintage Chanel bags are hydrated without a long lasting sheen without any stickiness. Hope this help.


did you use it on caviar? which product exactly was it? saphir is THE BEST


----------



## pinkrose398

I used the Cadillac Boot and Shoe Lotion (green bottle) on my vintage beige lambskin Diana and it significantly improved the texture and look of the leather. I'm in Canada and wasn't able to get the Cadillac Select (white bottle) so I got the green bottle, but I'm overall happy with how it turned out.

The only thing is the leather on my bag is quite dry, and the cadillac lotion only goes so far, so I might need to find a second conditioner to help seal the moisture.


----------



## pinkrose398

Mimi-2020 said:


> I have used Cadillac leather cream before on my leather , not the premium kind though, it was very sticky. Luckily, it’s not on my Chanel bags.
> Since then, I continued buying cheaper brand and have waisted so much money.
> Finally, I decided to give the pricy Saphir leather conditioner a try.
> 
> I Applied, let completely dry, then buffered.
> 
> The result is amazing. My vintage Chanel bags are hydrated without a long lasting sheen without any stickiness. Hope this help.


Which specific Saphir product did you get? I need something to help seal in the moisture.


----------



## Mimi-2020

pinkrose398 said:


> Which specific Saphir product did you get? I need something to help seal in the moisture.


It is a mink oil and wax formulation (made in France). I really do think mink oil hydrates my vintage Chanel lambskin leather very well; and the wax is definitely needed to lock in the moisture, also gives a thin layer of protection.
I have purchased many leather conditioners containing oil only, those really didn’t work as well.


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> did you use it on caviar? which product exactly was it? saphir is THE BEST


I only have a wallet in caviar. The leather still has its original sheen. However, I will use Saphir on it and let you know the result tomorrow.
Meanwhile, I have posted the photos of my lambskin 2.55 and the Saphir leather conditioner. Can you see this this thread? Hope I helped. Thanks.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Mimi-2020 said:


> I only have a wallet in caviar. The leather still has its original sheen. However, I will use Saphir on it and let you know the result tomorrow.
> Meanwhile, I have posted the photos of my lambskin 2.55 and the Saphir leather conditioner. Can you see this this thread? Hope I helped. Thanks.


Yes! Tysm!!


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> Yes! Tysm!!



The 1st photo shows the wallet before any treatment.

The wallet appeared dull after applying a layer of Saphir. (2nd photo)

I waited for about an hour,  touched the leather to make sure the conditioning was completely dry then buffered with all cotton polish cloth.

The result is good to me. My wallet looks even shinier with darker black leather tone. (3rd photo)

p.s. I suggest to wipe your bag with a damp cloth or cotton base baby wipe, let completely dry, then apply Saphir leather conditioner. I don’t think this cream is much of a cleaner but definitely a good hydrator and protector to your leather.


----------



## pinkrose398

Mimi-2020 said:


> It is a mink oil and wax formulation (made in France). I really do think mink oil hydrates my vintage Chanel lambskin leather very well; and the wax is definitely needed to lock in the moisture, also gives a thin layer of protection.
> I have purchased many leather conditioners containing oil only, those really didn’t work as well.
> 
> View attachment 4769596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769597


Thank you! I've read about this being good on handbags as well. Your post was just what I needed to get myself to order one to try!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Mimi-2020 said:


> The 1st photo shows the wallet before any treatment.
> 
> The wallet appeared dull after applying a layer of Saphir. (2nd photo)
> 
> I waited for about an hour,  touched the leather to make sure the conditioning was completely dry then buffered with all cotton polish cloth.
> 
> The result is good to me. My wallet looks even shinier with darker black leather tone. (3rd photo)
> 
> p.s. I suggest to wipe your bag with a damp cloth or cotton base baby wipe, let completely dry, then apply Saphir leather conditioner. I don’t think this cream is much of a cleaner but definitely a good hydrator and protector to your leather.
> 
> View attachment 4770298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770299
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770300


Looks awesome! I have the longer version of that wallet thehe


----------



## pinkrose398

Mimi-2020 said:


> The 1st photo shows the wallet before any treatment.
> 
> The wallet appeared dull after applying a layer of Saphir. (2nd photo)
> 
> I waited for about an hour,  touched the leather to make sure the conditioning was completely dry then buffered with all cotton polish cloth.
> 
> The result is good to me. My wallet looks even shinier with darker black leather tone. (3rd photo)
> 
> p.s. I suggest to wipe your bag with a damp cloth or cotton base baby wipe, let completely dry, then apply Saphir leather conditioner. I don’t think this cream is much of a cleaner but definitely a good hydrator and protector to your leather.
> 
> View attachment 4770298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770299
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770300


WOW that looks incredible! What a difference it makes, even on caviar.


----------



## Mimi-2020

pinkrose398 said:


> WOW that looks incredible! What a difference it makes, even on caviar.


I have wasted so much money on other cheaper brands from amazon. I was very upset, regretted  for not trying Saphir earlier instead. 

I think the difference is that this sheen lasts a long time without stickiness nor wax buildups.

It is not water proof but I feel like my lambskin has a coat of protection now.

Also, FeetPeople color Shoe cream is pretty good for covering up scuffs and scratches, safe for Chanel lambskin too. 
Because I don’t ever want to use color dye on my Chanel bags, to me, FeetPeople is a good enough color dye substitute. It won’t come off with normal uses and rubbings after it dries.

Saphir can take care of most of sctaches.
If you have a deeper scratch, not to worry. Use a thin layer of FeetPeople Shoe cream on the scratches, let dry than buffered, then a layer of Saphir leather conditioner, let dry, then buffer.

I’m careful with my bags. With the help of these two creams, lambskin scratches are not really a big issues to me anymore. 

I purchased both from amazon. FeetPeople Shoe Cream offers many colors to match your leather color. Hope this help.

If anyone has color transfer on their Chanel bags, please reply to me, I might be able to help too.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello ladies. How do you sanitize your bags when coming back home?


----------



## aquazangel

Mimi-2020 said:


> I have wasted so much money on other cheaper brands from amazon. I was very upset, regretted  for not trying Saphir earlier instead.
> 
> I think the difference is that this sheen lasts a long time without stickiness nor wax buildups.
> 
> It is not water proof but I feel like my lambskin has a coat of protection now.
> 
> Also, FeetPeople color Shoe cream is pretty good for covering up scuffs and scratches, safe for Chanel lambskin too.
> Because I don’t ever want to use color dye on my Chanel bags, to me, FeetPeople is a good enough color dye substitute. It won’t come off with normal uses and rubbings after it dries.
> 
> Saphir can take care of most of sctaches.
> If you have a deeper scratch, not to worry. Use a thin layer of FeetPeople Shoe cream on the scratches, let dry than buffered, then a layer of Saphir leather conditioner, let dry, then buffer.
> 
> I’m careful with my bags. With the help of these two creams, lambskin scratches are not really a big issues to me anymore.
> 
> I purchased both from amazon. FeetPeople Shoe Cream offers many colors to match your leather color. Hope this help.
> 
> If anyone has color transfer on their Chanel bags, please reply to me, I might be able to help too.



Amazing result! I follow this girl on Insta that goes by May Berthelot and she has many videos showing how she conditions her Chanels/bags depending on the types of leather and she uses a lot of Saphir. Only downside is that it is in French. Still really helpful and because they are videos, you can kind of piece together what's going on if you don't speak French.


----------



## Mimi-2020

aquazangel said:


> Amazing result! I follow this girl on Insta that goes by May Berthelot and she has many videos showing how she conditions her Chanels/bags depending on the types of leather and she uses a lot of Saphir. Only downside is that it is in French. Still really helpful and because they are videos, you can kind of piece together what's going on if you don't speak French.





aquazangel said:


> Amazing result! I follow this girl on Insta that goes by May Berthelot and she has many videos showing how she conditions her Chanels/bags depending on the types of leather and she uses a lot of Saphir. Only downside is that it is in French. Still really helpful and because they are videos, you can kind of piece together what's going on if you don't speak French.


What types of leather have you used Saphir on? Thank you.


----------



## Mimi-2020

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies. How do you sanitize your bags when coming back home?


Personally, I don’t sanitize my vintage Chanel bags. From my experience, vintage black and red lamb skin colors come off even when wiping with fragrance free cotton base  baby wipes, I don’t dare to sanitize by vintage Chanel lambskin bags with anything.

I have bought all my bags preloved.  I honestly don’t think sanitizing is necessary though. None of my bags has gotten me sick. Virus won’t last long outside human body anyway. 

When they first arrive, I wipe all my bags inside and out, let dry, polish the leather, then that’s good enough to me. 
To get rid of smell, I wipe the inside with baby wipes, spray my favorite perfume lightly, air dry over night. That’s done.

I live in Arizona Sonora desert area where is pretty dry during the dry seasons. Without moisture, germs and bad smell won’t last. 

If you live in a high humidity climate area, I would suggest to leave a couple packs of dry agents in your bags.


----------



## Mimi-2020

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies. How do you sanitize your bags when coming back home?


Lucy, for Prada nylon bags, I wiped and sometimes washed them. 
However, if the bottom of the bag has a cardboard insert, avoid getting the bottom wet. Cardboard gets wet could come apart.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Mimi-2020 said:


> Lucy, for Prada nylon bags, I wiped and sometimes washed them.
> However, if the bottom of the bag has a cardboard insert, avoid getting the bottom wet. Cardboard gets wet could come apart.



Thank you very much. Now, with covid19, I'm a bit scared about the way to sanitize the bags without damage.


----------



## pinkrose398

I received my Saphir Renovateur today and tried it out on my vintage beige Diana. Prior to today, I had been applying the Cadillac Boot and Shoe cream. I probably applied around 10 layers of the Cadillac over a 2 week period.

I feel like it’s hard to tell the difference on the quilting. You can tell that the smooth inside of the top flap is significant more shiny, but the quilted areas look about the same. The biggest difference is the texture of the leather - it feels significant softer and more supple.


----------



## Mimi-2020

What a beautiful bag! Absolutely stunning!  Thank you for sharing. 

I also had a patent leather Mini could use a little polishing. 

I knew Saphir had a product for patent leather, but I was too cheap to buy another leather polish since I had bought so many before investing in Saphir. 

I think the result is pretty good. There is no sticky residue. 

I have left the back Mona Lisa pocket untouched by Saphir for comparing purposes. From the photo attached, I wonder if you can tell that the area, where Saphir was applied, is now in darker black than the pocket.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Oops, forgot to attach photos of my mini.


----------



## LucyMadrid

pinkrose398 said:


> I received my Saphir Renovateur today and tried it out on my vintage beige Diana. Prior to today, I had been applying the Cadillac Boot and Shoe cream. I probably applied around 10 layers of the Cadillac over a 2 week period.
> 
> I feel like it’s hard to tell the difference on the quilting. You can tell that the smooth inside of the top flap is significant more shiny, but the quilted areas look about the same. The biggest difference is the texture of the leather - it feels significant softer and more supple.
> View attachment 4774408
> View attachment 4774409
> View attachment 4774411
> View attachment 4774412


It looks great!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

I just used Saphir delicate creme and it worked like a DREAM and it smells even DREAMIER. Saphir products are truly the best imho. I don't have a before but here's the after!!! I just used my fingers to apply to the bag as you would apply cream to your skin. I conditioned the bag 2x in a row, applying light to medium amounts each time. Never did it ever turn a different color or change to anything negative!! ... I also tried the Saphir patent cream on one of my black patent Chanels but it didn't change a thing imho. I'll try again tmrw and upload.


----------



## pinkrose398

FashionForwardChick said:


> I just used Saphir delicate creme and it worked like a DREAM and it smells even DREAMIER. Saphir products are truly the best imho. I don't have a before but here's the after!!! I just used my fingers to apply to the bag as you would apply cream to your skin. I conditioned the bag 2x in a row, applying light to medium amounts each time. Never did it ever turn a different color or change to anything negative!! ... I also tried the Saphir patent cream on one of my black patent Chanels but it didn't change a thing imho. I'll try again tmrw and upload.
> 
> View attachment 4776434


Yes agree that the Saphir products smell SO GOOD! I couldn't stop sniffing my bag after.


----------



## bealright

Would you mind linking the exact one you use? I’m having issues with my beige jumbo after spa and I’d love to use what you’re using! 





FashionForwardChick said:


> I just used Saphir delicate creme and it worked like a DREAM and it smells even DREAMIER. Saphir products are truly the best imho. I don't have a before but here's the after!!! I just used my fingers to apply to the bag as you would apply cream to your skin. I conditioned the bag 2x in a row, applying light to medium amounts each time. Never did it ever turn a different color or change to anything negative!! ... I also tried the Saphir patent cream on one of my black patent Chanels but it didn't change a thing imho. I'll try again tmrw and upload.
> 
> View attachment 4776434


----------



## FashionForwardChick

bealright said:


> Would you mind linking the exact one you use? I’m having issues with my beige jumbo after spa and I’d love to use what you’re using!


Of course here it is ... https://www.kirbyallison.com/creme-delicate.html .. I buy all my Saphir products through this site, you can even email or call them and they can help you regarding Chanel bags. They are so helpful it’s insane!!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

bealright said:


> Would you mind linking the exact one you use? I’m having issues with my beige jumbo after spa and I’d love to use what you’re using!


It’s actually OOS from the link I sent you. I must have bought the last one. I see it on Amazon but it won’t let me link. But now you know the product and what the box looks like. Lmk if you still can’t find it


----------



## bealright

Thank you so much! I ordered it off amazon 



FashionForwardChick said:


> It’s actually OOS from the link I sent you. I must have bought the last one. I see it on Amazon but it won’t let me link. But now you know the product and what the box looks like. Lmk if you still can’t find it


----------



## FashionForwardChick

A


bealright said:


> Thank you so much! I ordered it off amazon


Yay!!! You will LOVE IT .. pls send a pic after u condition it!! Remember use ur fingers like you would for moisturizer.. it comes w a chammy but fingers work best


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> I just used Saphir delicate creme and it worked like a DREAM and it smells even DREAMIER. Saphir products are truly the best imho. I don't have a before but here's the after!!! I just used my fingers to apply to the bag as you would apply cream to your skin. I conditioned the bag 2x in a row, applying light to medium amounts each time. Never did it ever turn a different color or change to anything negative!! ... I also tried the Saphir patent cream on one of my black patent Chanels but it didn't change a thing imho. I'll try again tmrw and upload.
> 
> View attachment 4776434



I had good result using Saphir Renovateur on my Chanel patent mini. The body of my bag became shinier and darker in black without any sticky residue. 

However, there were a few spots on the strap had become sticky due to age of the bag, the Renovateur cream couldn’t help restoring. 

I knew Saphir had a product for patent leather only. Yesterday, my free eBay points came in, haha, I used the points to purchase one but requested for cancellation immediately.
I found out this Saphir, Saphir Vernis Rite,
for patent leather, contained turpentine oil which was a paint thinner. 

I wonder if that turpentine would  strip away the plastic coating on my patent leather and make it worse. 

Could you tell me what kind you’re using on you Chanel patent leather bag? 

Do you like it? Did you have sticky spots too? Thank you.,


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> I just used Saphir delicate creme and it worked like a DREAM and it smells even DREAMIER. Saphir products are truly the best imho. I don't have a before but here's the after!!! I just used my fingers to apply to the bag as you would apply cream to your skin. I conditioned the bag 2x in a row, applying light to medium amounts each time. Never did it ever turn a different color or change to anything negative!! ... I also tried the Saphir patent cream on one of my black patent Chanels but it didn't change a thing imho. I'll try again tmrw and upload.
> 
> View attachment 4776434





bealright said:


> Would you mind linking the exact one you use? I’m having issues with my beige jumbo after spa and I’d love to use what you’re using!





bealright said:


> Would you mind linking the exact one you use? I’m having issues with my beige jumbo after spa and I’d love to use what you’re using!



Hello There, bealright, I like the name ‘bealright’.  
If you don’t mind, Could you tell us what kind of issue after having the spa treatment? Where did you send your jumbo for her spa treatment? Thank you. 

p.s. I would use a damp cloth or non -scented baby wipe to wipe off your bag before using Saphir, because she probably still has coats of previous leather conditioner from the spa.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Mimi-2020 said:


> I had good result using Saphir Renovateur on my Chanel patent mini. The body of my bag became shinier and darker in black without any sticky residue.
> 
> However, there were a few spots on the strap had become sticky due to age of the bag, the Renovateur cream couldn’t help restoring.
> 
> I knew Saphir had a product for patent leather only. Yesterday, my free eBay points came in, haha, I used the points to purchase one but requested for cancellation immediately.
> I found out this Saphir, Saphir Vernis Rite,
> for patent leather, contained turpentine oil which was a paint thinner.
> 
> I wonder if that turpentine would  strip away the plastic coating on my patent leather and make it worse.
> 
> Could you tell me what kind you’re using on you Chanel patent leather bag?
> 
> Do you like it? Did you have sticky spots too? Thank you.,


Hey! I used the Saphir Vernis Rife in black (also comes in neutral but my bag is black and I wanted a maximum effect) it did nothing imho after like 2 generous coats.. I must be doing something or buffing it wrong... I’m definitely going to try it again tonight or tmrw .... it left no sticky residue or any residue although it stained the cloth like crazy ... it didn’t hurt or ruin the leather I just didn’t see any results ... I will post later today or tmrw with another around and see how this time goes around  ... it didn’t thin the patent or strip the patent leather but that’s weird that that solvent is in there


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Mimi-2020 said:


> I had good result using Saphir Renovateur on my Chanel patent mini. The body of my bag became shinier and darker in black without any sticky residue.
> 
> However, there were a few spots on the strap had become sticky due to age of the bag, the Renovateur cream couldn’t help restoring.
> 
> I knew Saphir had a product for patent leather only. Yesterday, my free eBay points came in, haha, I used the points to purchase one but requested for cancellation immediately.
> I found out this Saphir, Saphir Vernis Rite,
> for patent leather, contained turpentine oil which was a paint thinner.
> 
> I wonder if that turpentine would  strip away the plastic coating on my patent leather and make it worse.
> 
> Could you tell me what kind you’re using on you Chanel patent leather bag?
> 
> Do you like it? Did you have sticky spots too? Thank you.,


Also based on this https://www.kirbyallison.com/saphir-renovateur.html .. I wouldn’t use the renovateur on patent leather but it seems as if you got lucky !


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Mimi-2020 said:


> What a beautiful bag! Absolutely stunning!  Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I also had a patent leather Mini could use a little polishing.
> 
> I knew Saphir had a product for patent leather, but I was too cheap to buy another leather polish since I had bought so many before investing in Saphir.
> 
> I think the result is pretty good. There is no sticky residue.
> 
> I have left the back Mona Lisa pocket untouched by Saphir for comparing purposes. From the photo attached, I wonder if you can tell that the area, where Saphir was applied, is now in darker black than the pocket.


Sorry do you mind linking the exact product you used ?? ))))


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> Sorry do you mind linking the exact product you used ?? ))))


I used this mink oil and wax base color free Saphir Renovateur on all my Chanel lambskin and one Chanel Caviar wallet, it really has provide a long lasting shine, hydration and softness without stickiness. 

Because of the simple ingredients in this cream, The other day, I decided to try on my patent leather Mini. I applied a thin layer, let it penetrate and hydrate, waited about 40 mins, then buffered. The result was amazing. As You can see on the photos posted two days ago. 

The finger print issue is lessen now on the body of this 20 year old vintage patent leather bag. it looks like new with softer texture and darker black. I’m very happy with the result. 

However, a few small sections of my strap were kinda sticky and cloudy due to age of the leather. This cream didn’t help much with those small sections of the patent leather on my strap. 
The rest of my strap color has changed to a darker black and shinier though.

* Note, this Saphir leather conditioning cream I used is in neutral color  (colorless), not black. 

I wanted to try Saphir Vernis Rife (for patent leather), but I found out it had turpentine in it and now hesitate to use on my patent Mini.

As you can see in this thread, our dear FashionForwardChick will try to apply SVR again and let us know her result. 

Also, later I found Saphir has the same cream that’s conditioner only without the cleanser. I wonder if that’s even more gentle. 

This one I found on Amazon, they shipped to me on the next day.


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> Sorry, FashionForwardChick, I have just written a reply, not knowing I was actually replying to you.
> You might find one of the bottom paragraphs of my note funny for that reason.


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> I just used Saphir delicate creme and it worked like a DREAM and it smells even DREAMIER. Saphir products are truly the best imho. I don't have a before but here's the after!!! I just used my fingers to apply to the bag as you would apply cream to your skin. I conditioned the bag 2x in a row, applying light to medium amounts each time. Never did it ever turn a different color or change to anything negative!! ... I also tried the Saphir patent cream on one of my black patent Chanels but it didn't change a thing imho. I'll try again tmrw and upload.
> 
> View attachment 4776434



Absolutely a beauty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mimi-2020

pinkrose398 said:


> I received my Saphir Renovateur today and tried it out on my vintage beige Diana. Prior to today, I had been applying the Cadillac Boot and Shoe cream. I probably applied around 10 layers of the Cadillac over a 2 week period.
> 
> I feel like it’s hard to tell the difference on the quilting. You can tell that the smooth inside of the top flap is significant more shiny, but the quilted areas look about the same. The biggest difference is the texture of the leather - it feels significant softer and more supple.
> View attachment 4774408
> View attachment 4774409
> View attachment 4774411
> View attachment 4774412


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Okay ladies SO I put on another coat of Saphir Vernis Rife patent leather cleaner in color black. I think the 1st time I tried this (weeks ago) I didn't leave the cleaner on for the suggested 3 minutes. I just kind of waited 1 min and buffed immediately. That said, this time I waited 3 mins and the bag does look shinnier and finger prints seem to happen less. BUT, it didn't remove ANY marks or scratches or weird patches!! It was worth it to me just to make it a little more shinny and the finger print issue but it didn't really restore much of anything which it said it would. Here are before and after pics and it's all about the angles. You can sometimes see the patches sometimes not. pictures are in order of the whole before during and after process .. 
also ... I tired to pick the worst pictures so the bag overall from a distance looks better than what you're seeing here but this is the 1st Saphir product that didn't do what it said / disappointed ... and finally to answer an earlier question, it didn't seem to take off any patent finish or thin at all  phew sorry my non professional typing always sucksssss


----------



## Mimi-2020

I think the results are great! 

Yes, leave the polish on for a longer while definitely helps. 

I left the Renovateur cream on for at yeast 30 minutes before polishing.

Thank you so much for taking your time posting. 

I wouldn’t trust Leather Suger Leather to work on any of my bags, it’s saver handling the maintenances by myself.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Mimi-2020 said:


> I think the results are great!
> 
> Yes, leave the polish on for a longer while definitely helps.
> 
> I left the Renovateur cream on for at yeast 30 minutes before polishing.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking your time posting.
> 
> I wouldn’t trust Leather Suger Leather to work on any of my bags, it’s saver handling the maintenances by myself.





Mimi-2020 said:


> I think the results are great!
> 
> Yes, leave the polish on for a longer while definitely helps.
> 
> I left the Renovateur cream on for at yeast 30 minutes before polishing.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking your time posting.
> 
> I wouldn’t trust Leather Suger Leather to work on any of my bags, it’s saver handling the maintenances by myself.





Mimi-2020 said:


> I think the results are great!
> 
> Yes, leave the polish on for a longer while definitely helps.
> 
> I left the Renovateur cream on for at yeast 30 minutes before polishing.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking your time posting.
> 
> I wouldn’t trust Leather Suger Leather to work on any of my bags, it’s saver handling the maintenances by myself.



Sorry, just realized I had so many typos in the last paragraph. 
‘Leather Surgeon’, ‘safer’


----------



## Kem45

Hi everyone,

I just purchased a new to me light grey lambskin mini.  The leather feels a little dry relative to my brand new black lambskin Chanel and I want to give it a conditioning but I am TERRIFIED I am going to darken the color of the bag.  

1. Is it normal for lighter or non-black lambskin to be drier than black?  The bag was originally purchased around Dec 2019, part of the most recent cruise collection so I was a little surprised that it already felt dry.
2. Has anyone had success on lighter colored bags with a specific product?  I have the cadillac select conditioner that I've never used, but someone further up this thread said they had issues with it on their beige lambskin.

Thanks!


----------



## Mimi-2020

I have used mink oil and wax base Saphir Renovateur Leather cream on my red lambskin Chanel bag. 

This lambskin skin is buttery soft, and the red color will bleed on the wipes. However, this cream has not made my red leather bag any darker, yet has brought a layer of protection and shine onto it. 

I have noticed not every product made by Saphir contains mink oil and wax. 
Mink oil shines and hydrates; wax leaves a protecting coat that locks in the moisture. 

I would go onto Saphir website to check into the ingredients if you decide to use other products of this company. 

p.s. after I applied Saphir Renovateur I waited until it’s dry before buffering.


----------



## Mimi-2020

I don’t know why the photo, previously posted, shows the bag in dark red. The true color is bright red.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Btw ladies an update to my beige Chanel... if anyone conditioned using the saphir conditioner I recommended don’t forget to Buff it afterwards or it won’t be shinny!


----------



## Chial819

Mimi-2020 said:


> The 1st photo shows the wallet before any treatment.
> 
> The wallet appeared dull after applying a layer of Saphir. (2nd photo)
> 
> I waited for about an hour,  touched the leather to make sure the conditioning was completely dry then buffered with all cotton polish cloth.
> 
> The result is good to me. My wallet looks even shinier with darker black leather tone. (3rd photo)
> 
> p.s. I suggest to wipe your bag with a damp cloth or cotton base baby wipe, let completely dry, then apply Saphir leather conditioner. I don’t think this cream is much of a cleaner but definitely a good hydrator and protector to your leather.
> 
> View attachment 4770298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770299
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770300


This looks amazing and convinced my to buy the saphir! Do you mind me asking how long you buffed your wallet for to achieve this result? And if you have tried it, do you know if a second (or more) application of the saphir will help increase the shine? TIA


----------



## Mimi-2020

Chial819 said:


> This looks amazing and convinced my to buy the saphir! Do you mind me asking how long you buffed your wallet for to achieve this result? And if you have tried it, do you know if a second (or more) application of the saphir will help increase the shine? TIA



 I applied Saphir Renovateur cream, wait until it is completely dry, then buffered just a little to get to that shine. 

however, I don’t know how long this shine had lasted on my caviar wallet though. because my wallet had that shine originally, now it’s back to that original shine.

I can only say, after trying so many different kinds of leather conditioner, this is the best on my lambskin, goatskin and maybe caviar.

The shine lasts on my goatskin Chanel bag for a long long time, I did it once about six weeks ago and it is still as shinny as the first day I applied.

it lasts about 6 to 7 weeks on my lambskin Chanel vintage Classic. That’s still much better than other conditioner I used.

There is no wax buildup issues, I can reapply anytime. 

I like the combinations of mink oil and wax. Mink oil really hydrates well on lambskin and goatskin and wax locks in the moisture. 

Not every formulation of Saphir leather conditioner has the same ingredients. Therefore, I could only recommend the Saphir Renovateur cream since I have good experiences with it.


there is a smaller size of Saphir Renovateur for only $13ish on Amazon if you want to try it out that way.

what kind of leather you‘re going to use it on. Does it seem dry or dull?

if you show me a photo, I can probably tell if this Saphir Renovateur can help.


----------



## Chial819

Mimi-2020 said:


> I applied Saphir Renovateur cream, wait until it is completely dry, then buffered just a little to get to that shine.
> 
> however, I don’t know how long this shine had lasted on my caviar wallet though. because my wallet had that shine originally, now it’s back to that original shine.
> 
> I can only say, after trying so many different kinds of leather conditioner, this is the best on my lambskin, goatskin and maybe caviar.
> 
> The shine lasts on my goatskin Chanel bag for a long long time, I did it once about six weeks ago and it is still as shinny as the first day I applied.
> 
> it lasts about 6 to 7 weeks on my lambskin Chanel vintage Classic. That’s still much better than other conditioner I used.
> 
> There is no wax buildup issues, I can reapply anytime.
> 
> I like the combinations of mink oil and wax. Mink oil really hydrates well on lambskin and goatskin and wax locks in the moisture.
> 
> Not every formulation of Saphir leather conditioner has the same ingredients. Therefore, I could only recommend the Saphir Renovateur cream since I have good experiences with it.
> 
> 
> there is a smaller size of Saphir Renovateur for only $13ish on Amazon if you want to try it out that way.
> 
> what kind of leather you‘re going to use it on. Does it seem dry or dull?
> 
> if you show me a photo, I can probably tell if this Saphir Renovateur can help.



Thank you for the information! 

I actually have the saphir renovateur drying on a caviar bag right now! Most of the bag is still really glossy but the tab where the turnlock sits is a bit duller - I can only guess the previous owner was a bit rougher when opening and closing the bag. I did one application to the tab last night and it definitely seems to help so I'm giving it another go. I'll post an update picture when it dries and I buff it.


----------



## Mimi-2020

the leather of the tab part probably needs to be retouched, you can tried Feet People shoe cream (Amazon $4ish)

 I’ve used Feet People shoe cream on my lambskin and goatskin Chanel for refinishing and recoloring.

After it’s completely dry and buffered, the color stays on well. Then I applied a coat of Saphir Renovateur.


----------



## Chial819

Mimi-2020 said:


> the leather of the tab part probably needs to be retouched, you can tried Feet People shoe cream (Amazon $4ish)
> 
> I’ve used Feet People shoe cream on my lambskin and goatskin Chanel for refinishing and recoloring.
> 
> After it’s completely dry and buffered, the color stays on well. Then I applied a coat of Saphir Renovateur.



Is this the feet people product you use? If so I might give it a shot!





						Amazon.com: FeetPeople Premium Shoe Cream 1.5 oz, Black: Shoes
					

Buy FeetPeople Premium Shoe Cream 1.5 oz, Black and other Polishes & Dyes at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com
				




Update: I’m happy with how the saphir is working so far! The sheen on the tab is much closer to that of the rest of the bag now. I don’t think anyone else would notice the dullness it unless I pointed it out. I found it hard to accurately photograph the shine of the caviar but this is after another application of saphir + buffing.


----------



## Mimi-2020

It’s beautiful! Great job! 

I feel so bad for people whose bags are re-dyed by restoration companies. I would’ve been devastated.
have you seen the ‘Leather Surgeons ruined my bag‘ thread?

Restoring the leather on Chanel bags is not as hard as people think. Even on my lambskin bags, I have done it on all my vintage bags myself. 

It’s such a joy, isn’t it?

congratulations! Your bag looks as good as new.


----------



## Chial819

Mimi-2020 said:


> It’s beautiful! Great job!
> 
> I feel so bad for people whose bags are re-dyed by restoration companies. I would’ve been devastated.
> have you seen the ‘Leather Surgeons ruined my bag‘ thread?
> 
> Restoring the leather on Chanel bags is not as hard as people think. Even on my lambskin bags, I have done it on all my vintage bags myself.
> 
> It’s such a joy, isn’t it?
> 
> congratulations! Your bag looks as good as new.


Thank you! It is definitely very satisfying when the results turn out well. I’ve seen the leather surgeons thread but personally have had good experiences with them though.

Also, was the feet people product I linked the correct one? And thanks again for the tips


----------



## Mimi-2020

I just took my wallet out. It appears to be shiner than the wallet shown in the first photo (the before photo) posted on June 26. I think this Saphir would last on your caviar too. 
Please see attachment of my wallet’s present condition.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sorry, Chial, I don’t know how to do links onto this forum.

Your bag looks as good as new and doesn’t need color cream right now.

For future reference, you can just go to amazon website and type in ‘Feet People shoe cream’ to find the item.

I’m attaching a photo and it helps.


----------



## Chial819

Mimi-2020 said:


> Sorry, Chial, I don’t know how to do links onto this forum.
> 
> Your bag looks as good as new and doesn’t need color cream right now.
> 
> For future reference, you can just go to amazon website and type in ‘Feet People shoe cream’ to find the item.
> 
> I’m attaching a photo and it helps.
> 
> View attachment 4810097


Thank you!


----------



## chrissiewong

I use the Saphir MDO lotion (it says it’s a lighter version of the Renovateur) on my Chanel Diana. I think the results are quite satisfying, but I may still want to try out the Renovateur version. I like how it shines after using the lotion, but I am not sure if it moisturizes the leather as well as the original version.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Beautiful bag. I believe it could be even better with Renovateur.
Renovateur consists of mink oil and wax. I was afraid to use wax on my Chanel however this wax has no built up and it really creates a longer lasting shine.

I think the mink oil hydrates, and the wax is definitely needed to lock in the moisture.

I have posted a photo of my Classic bag in June , have you seen it?
My bag is in black lambskin. The leather is very similar to yours.


----------



## Chial819

chrissiewong said:


> I use the Saphir MDO lotion (it says it’s a lighter version of the Renovateur) on my Chanel Diana. I think the results are quite satisfying, but I may still want to try out the Renovateur version. I like how it shines after using the lotion, but I am not sure if it moisturizes the leather as well as the original version.
> 
> View attachment 4810616



I did a patch test of the saphir renovateur on my vintage Diana yesterday and was pretty happy with it. It didn’t take away the sheen or remove any dye, and it felt very soft after. My bag was pretty soft to begin with though, so I can’t really say if there was a huge improvement, but it did feel nice afterward. I’d say it’s worth giving it a try!


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Hi ladies! Here is my first vintage bag and I highly appreciate any advice. I don't have any experience in bag care and thought to send it to Leather Surgeons but after reading some threads changed my mind and decided to try improving its condition at home.  I was going to buy Saphir Renovateur but there is a note "Do not use this product on leather handbags. Use the Saphir Nappa Leather balm." Please advice me which one will be good for vintage lambskin. Maybe worth starting with Saphir Delicate? I'll highly appreciate any instructions on how to clean vintage metal chains too.
I'm going to use youtube method shown here (cleaning it with pure wipes, let it dry, apply some leather cream then buff with microfibre cloth. Is this sequence correct in your opinion?)


----------



## Mimi-2020

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hi ladies! Here is my first vintage bag and I highly appreciate any advice. I don't have any experience in bag care and thought to send it to Leather Surgeons but after reading some threads changed my mind and decided to try improving its condition at home.  I was going to buy Saphir Renovateur but there is a note "Do not use this product on leather handbags. Use the Saphir Nappa Leather balm." Please advice me which one will be good for vintage lambskin. Maybe worth starting with Saphir Delicate? I'll highly appreciate any instructions on how to clean vintage metal chains too.
> I'm going to use youtube method shown here (cleaning it with pure wipes, let it dry, apply some leather cream then buff with microfibre cloth. Is this sequence correct in your opinion?)
> View attachment 4832509
> View attachment 4832510
> View attachment 4832511



Could you tell me where you found this notice,  "Do not use this product on leather handbags. Use the Saphir Nappa Leather balm.” ?

This company makes a lot of products. I have used the Renovateur on my most delicate lambskin bag, the red mini with fringe.

It has made my bag shine. Please see my red lambskin bag below.

yes, when I apply the Renovateur cream, I let the mink oil soak into my lambskin, then wait until the white wax on the surface shows. When the layer of wax is dry, then I buffer. It’s about fifteen to twenty minutes of wait in dry indoor condition. 

I have found letting the mink oil hydrates and wax dry made a great difference for a long lasting shine on lambskin and caviar.

The following attached Photos show a smaller size of Renovateur cream in clear. 

if you check into the instructions shown  it tells you this cream is safe for all leathers.

Also, I use clear Renovateur cream instead of black because one reviewer answered my question on Amazon saying the black color would rubbed off. 
For small touching ups, I use Feet People premium shoe cream. I’ll show you how to apply this cream if you’re interested.

could you tell me the condition of your leather? Is it grayish and kinda dry?  I had a Classic Flap in that condition when it first arrived from Japan.


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Mimi-2020 said:


> Could you tell me where you found this notice,  "Do not use this product on leather handbags. Use the Saphir Nappa Leather balm.” ?
> 
> This company makes a lot of products. I have used the Renovateur on my most delicate lambskin bag, the red mini with fringe.
> 
> It has made my bag shine. Please see my red lambskin bag below.
> 
> yes, when I apply the Renovateur cream, I let the mink oil soak into my lambskin, then wait until the white wax on the surface shows. When the layer of wax is dry, then I buffer. It’s about fifteen to twenty minutes of wait in dry indoor condition.
> 
> I have found letting the mink oil hydrates and wax dry made a great difference for a long lasting shine on lambskin and caviar.
> 
> The following attached Photos show a smaller size of Renovateur cream in clear.
> 
> if you check into the instructions shown  it tells you this cream is safe for all leathers.
> 
> Also, I use clear Renovateur cream instead of black because one reviewer answered my question on Amazon saying the black color would rubbed off.
> For small touching ups, I use Feet People premium shoe cream. I’ll show you how to apply this cream if you’re interested.
> 
> could you tell me the condition of your leather? Is it grayish and kinda dry?  I had a Classic Flap in that condition when it first arrived from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 4832643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832645


Thank you very much for replying! Great results, you red bag looks so shiny and hydrated!
I saw this note here https://bestmastertailor.com/produc...LR2r9D9O1Ewkc-DHCAac9zsHIQbnzMFxoCvusQAvD_BwE
There are so many tips online, watched few more youtube videos, some ladies recommend Cadillac lotion, others The Handbag Spa Pure Hydrate spray. 
The backpack leather feels dry.
Do you think I should clean it with wipes before applying cream? Clean with alcohol-free wipes, let it dry, then apply Renovateur cream, wait few minutes and buff?


----------



## Mimi-2020

After wasting so much money trying out different brands leather conditioners, I found this French made Saphir Renovateur hydrates the best. 
Plus the wax in this cream locks in the hydration, makes the shine long lasting without any wax buildups.


I had used Cadillac leather conditioner years ago; and it made my leather sticky. I wonder why so many people have good experiences with it. Maybe Cadillac has changed its formulation.

I wipe my preloved bags with Whole Foods 365 baby wipes, let dry, then apply the cream.

On my very dried CF, I applied a good layer of Saphir Renovateur, waited for about 20 minutes until it’s completely dry before buffering.

The time on waiting for drying is different depending the moisture level in your home.

The best is to touch the leather and feel if the conditioner is completely dry before buffering. 

instruction on the Saphir Renovateur cream says wait three minutes.
From my experience, waiting longer to allow the mink oil penetrate into the leather will really make a difference.

I love this cream, I can reapply without any wax buildup; and the shine last for a long time. Highly recommend it. 

Photo shows the after treatment of my dried CF.


----------



## Mimi-2020

mademoiselleprive said:


> Thank you very much for replying! Great results, you red bag looks so shiny and hydrated!
> I saw this note here https://bestmastertailor.com/produc...LR2r9D9O1Ewkc-DHCAac9zsHIQbnzMFxoCvusQAvD_BwE
> There are so many tips online, watched few more youtube videos, some ladies recommend Cadillac lotion, others The Handbag Spa Pure Hydrate spray.
> The backpack leather feels dry.
> Do you think I should clean it with wipes before applying cream? Clean with alcohol-free wipes, let it dry, then apply Renovateur cream, wait few minutes and buff?



Don’t be alarmed when you see black color transferred onto your baby wipes or buffering cloth.

I’ve learned vintage Chanel used plant base dyes, color will come off when it gets wet. 

Please contact me if you have any other questions.


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Mimi-2020 said:


> After wasting so much money trying out different brands leather conditioners, I found this French made Saphir Renovateur hydrates the best.
> Plus the wax in this cream locks in the hydration, makes the shine long lasting without any wax buildups.
> 
> 
> I had used Cadillac leather conditioner years ago; and it made my leather sticky. I wonder why so many people have good experiences with it. Maybe Cadillac has changed its formulation.
> 
> I wipe my preloved bags with Whole Foods 365 baby wipes, let dry, then apply the cream.
> 
> On my very dried CF, I applied a good layer of Saphir Renovateur, waited for about 20 minutes until it’s completely dry before buffering.
> 
> The time on waiting for drying is different depending the moisture level in your home.
> 
> The best is to touch the leather and feel if the conditioner is completely dry before buffering.
> 
> instruction on the Saphir Renovateur cream says wait three minutes.
> From my experience, waiting longer to allow the mink oil penetrate into the leather will really make a difference.
> 
> I love this cream, I can reapply without any wax buildup; and the shine last for a long time. Highly recommend it.
> 
> Photo shows the after treatment of my dried CF.
> 
> View attachment 4833449



thank you very much, it is really helpful information!


----------



## Mimi-2020

mademoiselleprive said:


> thank you very much, it is really helpful information!



you’re very welcome 

l love talking about restoring vintage Chanel bags. I think these ‘old’ bags have the elegance and the quality that make them true timeless beauty.

Glad to see people take the time and love to bring a vintage Chanel back to her glory.

I can’t wait to see the result on your lovely backpack. Please post photos.


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Mimi-2020 said:


> you’re very welcome
> 
> l love talking about restoring vintage Chanel bags. I think these ‘old’ bags have the elegance and the quality that make them true timeless beauty.
> 
> Glad to see people take the time and love to bring a vintage Chanel back to her glory.
> 
> I can’t wait to see the result on your lovely backpack. Please post photos.



Vintage Chanel bags are so special! Their quality is exceptional and the gold plated hardware is just amazing. I started preferring vintage bags because of their fantastic quality and uniqueness. It's hard to meet your twin with the same vintage beauty on the street.

Do you apply Renovateur directly on the bag or on cloth?


----------



## Mimi-2020

mademoiselleprive said:


> Vintage Chanel bags are so special! Their quality is exceptional and the gold plated hardware is just amazing. I started preferring vintage bags because of their fantastic quality and uniqueness. It's hard to meet your twin with the same vintage beauty on the street.
> 
> Do you apply Renovateur directly on the bag or on cloth?



I smudge a good layer of Renovateur quickly all over the leather. You can start with a thin layer, re-apply if the leather is still dry.

yes, vintage Chanel bags are so addicting, you can’t just stop at one.
eBay PayPal 24 Month 0% Interest financing  has helped sucking me into this addiction too. OMG!

By the way, the hardwares are coated an alloy containing 24k gold. They don’t use such expensive alloy to coat the hardware anymore.

I avoid getting hand sanitizer residue (alcohol)onto it, and I don’t go near the ocean with my Chanel bags neither.
Haha, they’re my babies. 

i had experience of salty ocean air tarnishing my 14k necklace. That was an easy fix with gold polishing. However, if my vintage Chanel hardware gets oxidation, I can’t polish it because polishing will take off the coating. 

Please see below attached photos of a vintage Chanel care booklet and its descriptions.


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Mimi-2020 said:


> I smudge a good layer of Renovateur quickly all over the leather. You can start with a thin layer, re-apply if the leather is still dry.
> 
> yes, vintage Chanel bags are so addicting, you can’t just stop at one.
> eBay PayPal 24 Month 0% Interest financing  has helped sucking me into this addiction too. OMG!
> 
> By the way, the hardwares are coated an alloy containing 24k gold. They don’t use such expensive alloy to coat the hardware anymore.
> 
> I avoid getting hand sanitizer residue (alcohol)onto it, and I don’t go near the ocean with my Chanel bags neither.
> Haha, they’re my babies.
> 
> i had experience of salty ocean air tarnishing my 14k necklace. That was an easy fix with gold polishing. However, if my vintage Chanel hardware gets oxidation, I can’t polish it because polishing will take off the coating.
> 
> Please see below attached photos of a vintage Chanel care booklet and its descriptions.
> 
> View attachment 4835333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835334



Very interesting notes, I'll keep them in mind, thank you very much!


----------



## chachelchanel

Hi pinkrose398, 
Did you have any color rubbing off when using Saphir Renovateur? Or leaving the color of the bag looking blotchy?
I'm having a read of the lambskin care threads here and everyone seems to have a different recommendation/experience regarding products.
I just got a Vintage classic flap in a lovely caramel camel color. It's in great condition and it doesn't look that dry, but I just want to make sure I prolong its lifespan for as long as possible! 
Any advice including how much product you applied would be really helpful! Thanks so much 



pinkrose398 said:


> I received my Saphir Renovateur today and tried it out on my vintage beige Diana. Prior to today, I had been applying the Cadillac Boot and Shoe cream. I probably applied around 10 layers of the Cadillac over a 2 week period.
> 
> I feel like it’s hard to tell the difference on the quilting. You can tell that the smooth inside of the top flap is significant more shiny, but the quilted areas look about the same. The biggest difference is the texture of the leather - it feels significant softer and more supple.
> View attachment 4774408
> View attachment 4774409
> View attachment 4774411
> View attachment 4774412


----------



## chachelchanel

Hi ladies,
Would you recommend using Saphir delicate creme or Saphir Renovateur for my vintage caramel/camel classic flap? It is in great condition and does not have the dried out vintage bag look, but I just want to make sure I want to maintain its excellent condition. I was having a look at the products on on Kirby Allison and it seems likes delicate creme is more for handbags and renovateur is for shoes? Seems like more ladies on here had great results with Renovateur? Any advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## Mimi-2020

chachelchanel said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would you recommend using Saphir delicate creme or Saphir Renovateur for my vintage caramel/camel classic flap? It is in great condition and does not have the dried out vintage bag look, but I just want to make sure I want to maintain its excellent condition. I was having a look at the products on on Kirby Allison and it seems likes delicate creme is more for handbags and renovateur is for shoes? Seems like more ladies on here had great results with Renovateur? Any advice would be really appreciated!



I think either choice will do.
Please see our responses #434 (p29), #393 and #397 (p37).


----------



## pinkrose398

chachelchanel said:


> Hi pinkrose398,
> Did you have any color rubbing off when using Saphir Renovateur? Or leaving the color of the bag looking blotchy?
> I'm having a read of the lambskin care threads here and everyone seems to have a different recommendation/experience regarding products.
> I just got a Vintage classic flap in a lovely caramel camel color. It's in great condition and it doesn't look that dry, but I just want to make sure I prolong its lifespan for as long as possible!
> Any advice including how much product you applied would be really helpful! Thanks so much


Nope I did not have any colour rubbing off, but my bag is beige (repainted) so I'm not sure if its the same thing for dark or unpainted lambskin. I did not notice my bag was blotchy after either, there was no difference in the colour. 

I applied 2-3 coats of Renovateur over a few weeks and it has definitely restored the leather to being more soft and supple, and visibly less dry.

I applied a thin layer with clean fingers, waited the recommended amount of time, and then I rubbed it off with a cotton polishing cloth. I did each part of the bag in stages so the Renovateur wouldn't sit on the bag for longer than the recommended time. When you first polish it off, it'll be a little sticky but a few days later, the oil will have absorbed into the bag and it'll no longer be sticky but rather very soft.


----------



## Mimi-2020

pinkrose398 said:


> Nope I did not have any colour rubbing off, but my bag is beige (repainted) so I'm not sure if its the same thing for dark or unpainted lambskin. I did not notice my bag was blotchy after either, there was no difference in the colour.
> 
> I applied 2-3 coats of Renovateur over a few weeks and it has definitely restored the leather to being more soft and supple, and visibly less dry.
> 
> I applied a thin layer with clean fingers, waited the recommended amount of time, and then I rubbed it off with a cotton polishing cloth. I did each part of the bag in stages so the Renovateur wouldn't sit on the bag for longer than the recommended time. When you first polish it off, it'll be a little sticky but a few days later, the oil will have absorbed into the bag and it'll no longer be sticky but rather very soft.


It’s so nice to hear from you again, dear PinkRose.


----------



## Mimi-2020

chrissiewong said:


> I use the Saphir MDO lotion (it says it’s a lighter version of the Renovateur) on my Chanel Diana. I think the results are quite satisfying, but I may still want to try out the Renovateur version. I like how it shines after using the lotion, but I am not sure if it moisturizes the leather as well as the original version.
> 
> View attachment 4810616


Hello Dear, how you tried out the Renovateur version of Saphir yet? If so, could you tell us the difference between the previous MDO and Renovateur, please?

also, in your last posting, by MDO, did you mean ‘The Saphir Medaille D'Or’? Thank you.


----------



## Mimi-2020

FashionForwardChick said:


> Okay ladies SO I put on another coat of Saphir Vernis Rife patent leather cleaner in color black. I think the 1st time I tried this (weeks ago) I didn't leave the cleaner on for the suggested 3 minutes. I just kind of waited 1 min and buffed immediately. That said, this time I waited 3 mins and the bag does look shinnier and finger prints seem to happen less. BUT, it didn't remove ANY marks or scratches or weird patches!! It was worth it to me just to make it a little more shinny and the finger print issue but it didn't really restore much of anything which it said it would. Here are before and after pics and it's all about the angles. You can sometimes see the patches sometimes not. pictures are in order of the whole before during and after process ..
> also ... I tired to pick the worst pictures so the bag overall from a distance looks better than what you're seeing here but this is the 1st Saphir product that didn't do what it said / disappointed ... and finally to answer an earlier question, it didn't seem to take off any patent finish or thin at all  phew sorry my non professional typing always sucksssss
> 
> View attachment 4779740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779741
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779742
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779743
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779745
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779746


Thank you again for your detailed feedback on Saphir Rife. Does the shine last? Does the black ink come off? Thank you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher88

kevlovlevis said:


> I know it's old question, but I'm going to answer it since you have the products I love. For caviar, I use the Saphir Reno and for Lambskin I use Saphir Nappa. I think you can use Reno for Lambskin as well, but I'm just worried that Reno will leave a slight waxy feeling. HTH!


Hey lovely! I recently bought the nappa cream as well and tried it on both my 14yr old white caviar bag and 3yr old black lambskin bag. The cream made both leather too matte looking. Do you have the same problem? I did try to buff it out with a soft cloth afterwards and didn’t see an improvement on the sheen of the leather


----------



## Mimi-2020

Dreamcatcher88 said:


> Hey lovely! I recently bought the nappa cream as well and tried it on both my 14yr old white caviar bag and 3yr old black lambskin bag. The cream made both leather too matte looking. Do you have the same problem? I did try to buff it out with a soft cloth afterwards and didn’t see an improvement on the sheen of the leather


Hello There, sorry for jumping in your conversation.

I have many Saphir products but I haven’t had any experience with the Saphir Nappa cream.
However, I know if the Napa cream contains wax, you will have to wait until the cream is completely dry before buffering.
otherwise, the leather won’t shine.

depending on the moisture level where you live, some times, you have to wait for a day or two for the leather conditioner to dry before buffering.
P.s. I have only used Saphir Renovateur on my Chanel lambskin and caviar, not the Napa leather cream.


----------



## Curvycajun

Mimi-2020 said:


> After wasting so much money trying out different brands leather conditioners, I found this French made Saphir Renovateur hydrates the best.
> Plus the wax in this cream locks in the hydration, makes the shine long lasting without any wax buildups.
> 
> 
> I had used Cadillac leather conditioner years ago; and it made my leather sticky. I wonder why so many people have good experiences with it. Maybe Cadillac has changed its formulation.
> 
> I wipe my preloved bags with Whole Foods 365 baby wipes, let dry, then apply the cream.
> 
> On my very dried CF, I applied a good layer of Saphir Renovateur, waited for about 20 minutes until it’s completely dry before buffering.
> 
> The time on waiting for drying is different depending the moisture level in your home.
> 
> The best is to touch the leather and feel if the conditioner is completely dry before buffering.
> 
> instruction on the Saphir Renovateur cream says wait three minutes.
> From my experience, waiting longer to allow the mink oil penetrate into the leather will really make a difference.
> 
> I love this cream, I can reapply without any wax buildup; and the shine last for a long time. Highly recommend it.
> 
> Photo shows the after treatment of my dried CF.
> 
> View attachment 4833449


Stunning bag


----------



## LucyMadrid

Curvycajun
[QUOTE="Mimi-2020 said:


> After wasting so much money trying out different brands leather conditioners, I found this French made Saphir Renovateur hydrates the best.
> Plus the wax in this cream locks in the hydration, makes the shine long lasting without any wax buildups.
> 
> 
> I had used Cadillac leather conditioner years ago; and it made my leather sticky. I wonder why so many people have good experiences with it. Maybe Cadillac has changed its formulation.
> 
> I wipe my preloved bags with Whole Foods 365 baby wipes, let dry, then apply the cream.
> 
> On my very dried CF, I applied a good layer of Saphir Renovateur, waited for about 20 minutes until it’s completely dry before buffering.
> 
> The time on waiting for drying is different depending the moisture level in your home.
> 
> The best is to touch the leather and feel if the conditioner is completely dry before buffering.
> 
> instruction on the Saphir Renovateur cream says wait three minutes.
> From my experience, waiting longer to allow the mink oil penetrate into the leather will really make a difference.
> 
> I love this cream, I can reapply without any wax buildup; and the shine last for a long time. Highly recommend it.
> 
> Photo shows the after treatment of my dried CF.
> 
> View attachment 4833449


Thank you very much for this piece of information. I suppose you buy the product online. Very useful advice. Your bag is a real beauty.


----------



## Jaded81

Mimi-2020 said:


> Don’t be alarmed when you see black color transferred onto your baby wipes or buffering cloth.
> 
> I’ve learned vintage Chanel used plant base dyes, color will come off when it gets wet.
> 
> Please contact me if you have any other questions.



Is it necessary to wipe it with baby wipes first?

so black dye came off when you used the Saphir Renovateur?


----------



## icedcoffee

Does anyone have a recommendation for a cleaner &/or conditioner for exotic Chanel bags?  I have water stains on mine   TY!


----------



## Jaded81

Did you end up trying the Renovateur?



chrissiewong said:


> I use the Saphir MDO lotion (it says it’s a lighter version of the Renovateur) on my Chanel Diana. I think the results are quite satisfying, but I may still want to try out the Renovateur version. I like how it shines after using the lotion, but I am not sure if it moisturizes the leather as well as the original version.
> 
> View attachment 4810616


----------



## Jaded81

Smoothoprter said:


> My Chanel sales associate provided me with my first jar of Meltonian, he said it's what the Chanel repair department uses. The make a neutral (no color), that's the one I use on my bags.



hi mon, you use the #1 Neutral and not #170delicate Cream?


----------



## altubria

Mimi-2020 said:


> It is a mink oil and wax formulation (made in France). I really do think mink oil hydrates my vintage Chanel lambskin leather very well; and the wax is definitely needed to lock in the moisture, also gives a thin layer of protection.
> I have purchased many leather conditioners containing oil only, those really didn’t work as well.
> 
> View attachment 4769596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769597


Your purse is gorgeous! Thanks to your posts and photos, I restored my lambskin Chanel mini flap (I do not baby it in the slightest) to something presentable!


----------



## Mimi-2020

altubria said:


> Your purse is gorgeous! Thanks to your posts and photos, I restored my lambskin Chanel mini flap (I do not baby it in the slightest) to something presentable!


Thank you, Altubria. I would love to see your Mini. Have you posted photos of her?


----------



## Antigone

Hi!

What's the best conditioner for white caviar? Thanks.


----------



## altubria

Mimi-2020 said:


> Thank you, Altubria. I would love to see your Mini. Have you posted photos of her?



I haven't, until today!

Here's the ridiculous before image. It has never ever been babied. I've taken it on so many bike trips, gone hiking with it, let it get scratched in airport security screenings, and much more. Every few months, I'd apply Apple Leather Conditioner to no avail.




After a good cleaning and application of the Saphir Renovateur you recommended, it looks like it can be carried again! Now I just need to get the corners repaired.


----------



## antschulina

Antigone said:


> Hi!
> 
> What's the best conditioner for white caviar? Thanks.



Hi,
I use Lexol PH cleanser to cleanse my caviar jumbo and the Lexol PH conditioner to condition it. It works great. Have been using Lexol PH since 2015, and bags look brand new after applying it. Wipes or bottled product both work!

Lexol PH also works with smooth leathers/lambskin and all colours. I use it on my Fendi Peekaboo (lambskin, black), Taurillon Birkin (etoupe, grained leather), Lady Dior (lambskin, black), and nude coloured car seats.


----------



## Antigone

antschulina said:


> Hi,
> I use Lexol PH cleanser to cleanse my caviar jumbo and the Lexol PH conditioner to condition it. It works great. Have been using Lexol PH since 2015, and bags look brand new after applying it. Wipes or bottled product both work!
> 
> Lexol PH also works with smooth leathers/lambskin and all colours. I use it on my Fendi Peekaboo (lambskin, black), Taurillon Birkin (etoupe, grained leather), Lady Dior (lambskin, black), and nude coloured car seats.



Hi! What color is your caviar jumbo?


----------



## Mimi-2020

altubria said:


> I haven't, until today!
> 
> Here's the ridiculous before image. It has never ever been babied. I've taken it on so many bike trips, gone hiking with it, let it get scratched in airport security screenings, and much more. Every few months, I'd apply Apple Leather Conditioner to no avail.
> 
> View attachment 5159903
> 
> 
> After a good cleaning and application of the Saphir Renovateur you recommended, it looks like it can be carried again! Now I just need to get the corners repaired.
> 
> View attachment 5159892
> View attachment 5159893


Altubria, You definitely have done a miracle on this bag!

She is beautiful!

Thank you for showing.


----------



## am1ly

Hi all,

I'd like to know how you apply Saphir cream on the bag chain as it's leather and metal woven.


----------



## Olgita

The way that I apply it is that I put some on my hand and directly run it on the strap until I go through the length of entire strap. I guess some also goes on chain, but I never had a problem.


----------



## altubria

Mimi-2020 said:


> Altubria, You definitely have done a miracle on this bag!
> 
> She is beautiful!
> 
> Thank you for showing.


Thank you for the amazing recommendation, Mimi! You are a gem! 

I tested Renovateur on the corners of my very-well-babied caviar classic flap (in my avatar) and my caviar key case, and it did wonders for those as well! Would you happen to have any recommendations for aged calfskin? I have a Rayures Reissue wallet that looks pretty good, but probably needs some conditioning (or maybe I'm just looking for excuses to use Medaille d'Or again ).


----------



## Mimi-2020

altubria said:


> Thank you for the amazing recommendation, Mimi! You are a gem!
> 
> I tested Renovateur on the corners of my very-well-babied caviar classic flap (in my avatar) and my caviar key case, and it did wonders for those as well! Would you happen to have any recommendations for aged calfskin? I have a Rayures Reissue wallet that looks pretty good, but probably needs some conditioning (or maybe I'm just looking for excuses to use Medaille d'Or again ).


I have used the Renovateur on every Chanel I have. Haha!

My vintage Cambon is made with soft calf skin.  The Renovateur has given a long lasting shine on it too.

Too bad, one cream for all, no need other cream.


----------



## Mimi-2020

am1ly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to know how you apply Saphir cream on the bag chain as it's leather and metal woven.


Yes, I have used the Renovateur cream on the leather part of the interwoven chain.

Is the color of the leather strip still in good condition?


----------



## altubria

Mimi-2020 said:


> I have used the Renovateur on every Chanel I have. Haha!
> 
> My vintage Cambon is made with soft calf skin.  The Renovateur has given a long lasting shine on it too.
> 
> Too bad, one cream for all, no need other cream.
> View attachment 5171108



How pretty is that! I love the colour and sheen on your Cambon! I'm relieved that it'll work on calfskin too. The cream smells like honey and I'm noticing the fragrance on my dresses after I've worn my purses for the day. I am forever grateful for your amazing recommendation~


----------



## Sakurai888

Double post xoxoxoxoxoxoxozo


----------



## Sakurai888

Mimi-2020 said:


> The 1st photo shows the wallet before any treatment.
> 
> The wallet appeared dull after applying a layer of Saphir. (2nd photo)
> 
> I waited for about an hour,  touched the leather to make sure the conditioning was completely dry then buffered with all cotton polish cloth.
> 
> The result is good to me. My wallet looks even shinier with darker black leather tone. (3rd photo)
> 
> p.s. I suggest to wipe your bag with a damp cloth or cotton base baby wipe, let completely dry, then apply Saphir leather conditioner. I don’t think this cream is much of a cleaner but definitely a good hydrator and protector to your leather.
> 
> View attachment 4770298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770299
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770300


Hi Dear, I was about to try the Renovateur for my tiny dirt and a bit of peel due to my own mistake trying to clean the dirt with Eucalyptus oil on my Chanel lambskin (could you believe i got that suggestion from 2 SAs?). Luckily it's just tiny part of the strap How do you apply the Renovateur? Since it's only tiny part of the strap that i'd like to fix, do you think  it is better to apply by bare hand and spread it, wait it to dry and buff it with Microfiber cloth? I only have microfiber cloth to buff and i read on Renovateur page to apply it with chamois but that's for shoes.

I attach the pic of the stain, it peels a bit too. I was cleaning the color transfer on the strap with eraser. It works but there's this tiny speck of dirt that won't budge so then i tried the eucalyptus oil. I know silly me, upon contact, the tiny dot spread into the shape in pic and the whole is just black. I erased it with eraser and could see the colors got peeled. The texture also gets rougher to the touch. This is what could come of so far with the eraser. Do you think the Saphir could clean it as it's better in conditioning and might help with the peeled texture? It looks a tad darker in real life than pic.


----------



## Sakurai888

Olgita said:


> The way that I apply it is that I put some on my hand and directly run it on the strap until I go through the length of entire strap. I guess some also goes on chain, but I never had a problem.



I am about to clean and condition my strap too w/ Renovateur. So you just apply it bare hand throughout the straps, let it dry then buff it. What type of cloth do you use to buff? In dry or damp condition?


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sakurai888 said:


> Hi Dear, I was about to try the Renovateur for my tiny dirt and a bit of peel due to my own mistake trying to clean the dirt with Eucalyptus oil on my Chanel lambskin (could you believe i got that suggestion from 2 SAs?). Luckily it's just tiny part of the strap How do you apply the Renovateur? I only need a tiny bit. Could I just use bare hand and spread it, wait it to dry and buff it with Microfiber cloth?



Hi Sakurai, yes I use a dry cotton cloth or figures to apply a thin layer of Renovateur cream, wait completely dry, then buffer with a dry cloth.

if the cream is not dry, you can’t buffer. Sticky film will remain on your leather.

When Renovateur cream is completely dry, it’s so easy and smooth to buffer. The shine will last for a long time.

I have used cloth such as men’s cotton undershirt, microfiber eye glasses cleaning cloth, cotton handkerchief.

oh yes, you definitely need to buffer with dry cloth.

They all could work and won’t hurt your lambskin. You don’t need to put much pressure when buffering anyway.

I hope this will help your little damaged area too.


----------



## Sakurai888

Mimi-2020 said:


> Hi Sakurai, yes I use a dry cotton cloth or figures to apply a thin layer of Renovateur cream, wait completely dry, then buffer with a dry cloth.
> 
> if the cream is not dry, you can’t buffer. Sticky film will remain on your leather.
> 
> When Renovateur cream is completely dry, it’s so easy and smooth to buffer. The shine will last for a long time.
> 
> I have used cloth such as men’s cotton undershirt, microfiber eye glasses cleaning cloth, cotton handkerchief.
> 
> oh yes, you definitely need to buffer with dry cloth.
> 
> They all could work and won’t hurt your lambskin. You don’t need to put much pressure when buffering anyway.
> 
> I hope this will help your little damaged area too.


Thanks so much for the info Dear, how do you make sure the cream is completely dry ie. No sticky feeling to the touch, no film residue look?


----------



## Sakurai888

Ughh unfortunately it makes the smudge back . I apply it thinly few times and let it dry to the touch before buffing it


----------



## elee12

Hello all,

Do you use a special cloth to buffer the bag after applying/drying the conditioning cream or can any dry cloth be used? I’ve seen a “cotton polishing cloth” mentioned a few times in this thread and was wondering if was a specific cloth like jewelry polishing cloth?


----------



## elee12

Also, are there any do’s and don’ts for conditioning a vintage piece that’s been redyed? I just purchased a vintage lambskin timeless clutch that I’m pretty sure has been redyed. The outside leather doesn’t feel as buttery soft as the inner pocket, and I can see a small paint drip and some black residue on the hardware. I’ve heard that conditioning restored pieces can make the leather softer, but I definitely want to avoid any mistakes that can ruin it!


----------



## katsigner

Hi Ladies, I've some areas needed to be covered for my jumbo beige caviar, any recommendations of leather cream to restore?


----------



## Mimi-2020

elee12 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Do you use a special cloth to buffer the bag after applying/drying the conditioning cream or can any dry cloth be used? I’ve seen a “cotton polishing cloth” mentioned a few times in this thread and was wondering if was a specific cloth like jewelry polishing cloth?


I have used cotton cloth, eyeglass cleaning cloth, almost any cloth will do.
Once the cream is completely dry, it’s so easy to buffer off.

What’s the result on yours?


----------



## Mimi-2020

elee12 said:


> Also, are there any do’s and don’ts for conditioning a vintage piece that’s been redyed? I just purchased a vintage lambskin timeless clutch that I’m pretty sure has been redyed. The outside leather doesn’t feel as buttery soft as the inner pocket, and I can see a small paint drip and some black residue on the hardware. I’ve heard that conditioning restored pieces can make the leather softer, but I definitely want to avoid any mistakes that can ruin it!


Black is so hard to tell from photos.

I would check into the thread piercings. Do you see paint residue in them?


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sakurai888 said:


> Ughh unfortunately it makes the smudge back . I apply it thinly few times and let it dry to the touch before buffing it
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Was the smudge caused by the cream? Or you meant the smudge could not be taken off by the cream?
> 
> I have a super soft red lambskin Chanel. Like you, I applied thinly, after the layer is dry, there is no dark residue.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Sakurai888 said:


> Thanks so much for the info Dear, how do you make sure the cream is completely dry ie. No sticky feeling to the touch, no film residue look?


I’m sorry for the late reply, I had not checked into the forum often enough lately. 

yes, I just use my figure to touch the leather or lightly buffer it to see if it is smooth and easy to buffer.

Once the cream is dry, light buffering will immediately bring the leather to shine. 

Do you feel the same from your experiences too?


----------



## elee12

Mimi-2020 said:


> I have used cotton cloth, eyeglass cleaning cloth, almost any cloth will do.
> Once the cream is completely dry, it’s so easy to buffer off.
> 
> What’s the result on yours?



I couldn’t tell a drastic difference after conditioning, but it didn’t ruin it either so I think I’ll continue conditioning it at hope that it softens. I couldn’t really tell if there was dye in the threads, but it’s not a big deal to me that it was, for the price I got it and the fact that it’s vintage. I think overall it looks great! Thank you for your response!


----------



## Ameurfina

Hello everyone! Help please 
I used the saphir renovateur in my beige lambskin and the color has changed  good thing it was only on a small area but still it bothers me. Will it still go back into its color? Or is there any way i can remove it? Thanks!


----------



## Lucynancy

antschulina said:


> Hi,
> I use Lexol PH cleanser to cleanse my caviar jumbo and the Lexol PH conditioner to condition it. It works great. Have been using Lexol PH since 2015, and bags look brand new after applying it. Wipes or bottled product both work!
> 
> Lexol PH also works with smooth leathers/lambskin and all colours. I use it on my Fendi Peekaboo (lambskin, black), Taurillon Birkin (etoupe, grained leather), Lady Dior (lambskin, black), and nude coloured car seats.



Have you tried the Lexol PH to deal with ”sticky” caviar leather bags? Mine is silver and I live in very humid place. Thank you!


----------



## Lucynancy

Have anyone tried Saphir for ”sticky” caviar leather? Mine is in silver color.

I went to Chanel store here and they said that they don’t do leather restorative works. What a bumper. I read in this forum that Chanel bag price increases will level Hermes bag prices. I suggested to staff that Chanel needs to “up” their leather repair/restorative services to, similarly, match Hermes


----------



## lmumaria

Mimi-2020 said:


> Personally, I don’t sanitize my vintage Chanel bags. From my experience, vintage black and red lamb skin colors come off even when wiping with fragrance free cotton base  baby wipes, I don’t dare to sanitize by vintage Chanel lambskin bags with anything.
> 
> I have bought all my bags preloved.  I honestly don’t think sanitizing is necessary though. None of my bags has gotten me sick. Virus won’t last long outside human body anyway.
> 
> When they first arrive, I wipe all my bags inside and out, let dry, polish the leather, then that’s good enough to me.
> To get rid of smell, I wipe the inside with baby wipes, spray my favorite perfume lightly, air dry over night. That’s done.
> 
> I live in Arizona Sonora desert area where is pretty dry during the dry seasons. Without moisture, germs and bad smell won’t last.
> 
> If you live in a high humidity climate area, I would suggest to leave a couple packs of dry agents in your bags.


 Thank you! I’ve been looking for info to sanitize/remove odors to my vintage bags.


----------



## Lulumelons

Hi ladies! I need help. I put this product on my chanel vintage diana and it made the bag matt! What is happening? Everyone here says it will make the bag shine after buffing?! I waited 3 minutes for the product to dry and buff but it seemed to strip away the shine and rubbed the leather raw!!!


----------



## sjofaye

.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Lulumelons said:


> Hi ladies! I need help. I put this product on my chanel vintage diana and it made the bag matt! What is happening? Everyone here says it will make the bag shine after buffing?! I waited 3 minutes for the product to dry and buff but it seemed to strip away the shine and rubbed the leather raw!!!


Oh no…I’m so sorry. I’ve never used that specific product and this has never happened to me, but I have heard of several people who have suffered this dull consequence after using a variety of different products. People have speculated as to why it happened but no one seems to know for sure. One tip I’ve read: your bag may be over saturated so some people have had luck actually waving a hair dryer over their bags for about 5 or 10 minutes. Just don’t get too close and be sure to keep the dryer moving across the bag the entire time so your bag doesn’t receive too much concentrated heat all at once. Maybe it will work for you too. Again, I’m so sorry this happened. But hopefully you can remedy it…keep us posted. Good luck! ❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I am a big fan of the Cadillac Select Leather Lotion Cleaner and Conditioner as well as the Cadillac Select Premium Water and Stain Protector.


----------



## cdean724

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I am a big fan of the Cadillac Select Leather Lotion Cleaner and Conditioner as well as the Cadillac Select Premium Water and Stain Protector.


Have you used the Cadillac Water and Stain Protector on light colored lambskin? Any texture changes?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cdean724 said:


> Have you used the Cadillac Water and Stain Protector on light colored lambskin? Any texture changes?


I have. I first sprayed the bottom of the bag and left it for a few days. After seeing that it was pretty much invisible and didn’t leave a residue or change the lamb in any way I sprayed the remainder (covering the turn lock). It’s been fine. Definitely spay an inconspicuous spot and let it sit. You can decide if you are comfortable with spraying the rest of the bag.


----------



## B4GBuff

Is this the correct product? I'm going to order some and just want to make sure its the right product you guys are using as I see several listed on Amazon and some are colored. This is neutral or no color to the product itself.
And Is it safe for both caviar and lamb (black for both)?


----------



## Lulumelons

B4GBuff said:


> Is this the correct product? I'm going to order some and just want to make sure its the right product you guys are using as I see several listed on Amazon and some are colored. This is neutral or no color to the product itself.
> And Is it safe for both caviar and lamb (black for both)?
> 
> View attachment 5389973


This is the one I got and my bag was left sticky and matt! Even after letting dry for 5mins before buffing. It is no good. Smells nice though. But I don’t recommend. I even tried a little on my caviar and it’s sticky. & then i tried it on a saffiano leather. The same thing! Sticky! Not at all shiny. I recommended collonil leather moisturiser and a day after applying use a shine sponge on it


----------



## jsmile

Lulumelons said:


> This is the one I got and my bag was left sticky and matt! Even after letting dry for 5mins before buffing. It is no good. Smells nice though. But I don’t recommend. I even tried a little on my caviar and it’s sticky. & then i tried it on a saffiano leather. The same thing! Sticky! Not at all shiny. I recommended collonil leather moisturiser and a day after applying use a shine sponge on it


Sephir renovateur is sticky because it is made out of beeswax, lanolin and mink oil and is an all purpose product.

For handbags, it is best to use Sephir Nappa Leather Balm which is not waxed based so won't leave sticky finish.

More info here








						Saphir Nappa Leather Balm Medaille d'Or
					

The Saphir MDO Nappa Leather Balm is a special leather conditioner for delicate leathers, such as goat skin, veal, and boxcalf. It's gentle formulation does not contain any solvents, which could damage more delicate leathers.




					www.kirbyallison.com


----------



## B4GBuff

jsmile said:


> Sephir renovateur is sticky because it is made out of beeswax, lanolin and mink oil and is an all purpose product.
> 
> For handbags, it is best to use Sephir Nappa Leather Balm which is not waxed based so won't leave sticky finish.
> 
> More info here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saphir Nappa Leather Balm Medaille d'Or
> 
> 
> The Saphir MDO Nappa Leather Balm is a special leather conditioner for delicate leathers, such as goat skin, veal, and boxcalf. It's gentle formulation does not contain any solvents, which could damage more delicate leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kirbyallison.com



Okay I just did a small test on my lambskin cf. On the bottom. With Saphir renovateur. I used it very sparingly just a very thin coat. Waited the three minutes like it says on the bottle and then used a clean very soft microfiber cloth and briskly buffed it by hand. It turned out great! It was not sticky at all! It made the lambskin feel super supple again (my lambskin bag is several years old)  So I ended up doing the rest of the bag!

I think the trick is to use only a very tiny amount. Like the size of a sesame seed and spread it out as thin as possible. And keep doing it that way so you don't oversaturate the leather. I can see if you use a ton of the product it may make the bag sticky just from being over saturated. But after trying it I can safely say renovateur IS safe to use. Just use sparingly. And use a clean soft microfiber cloth to buff afterward.

I like the smell of this product as well! You can just barely smell the beeswax after it's all done. You can still smell the leather but with a hint of beeswax so it freshens the bag up too!


----------



## lifewithcoco

Any alternatives to cadillac water and stain protectant spray as it is sold out for weeks now…


----------



## liz_

lifewithcoco said:


> Any alternatives to cadillac water and stain protectant spray as it is sold out for weeks now…


I use BICK 4 on all my bags, it won’t darken, leave sticky etc. here’s a link, this is where I buy it.





						Bickmore Bick 4 Leather Conditioner | Boot Barn
					

Bickmore Bick 4 Leather Conditioner conditions, cleans, polishes, and protects leather. It is specially formulated to preserve all smooth finished leather




					www.bootbarn.com


----------



## Cali2HI

jsmile said:


> Sephir renovateur is sticky because it is made out of beeswax, lanolin and mink oil and is an all purpose product.
> 
> For handbags, it is best to use Sephir Nappa Leather Balm which is not waxed based so won't leave sticky finish.
> 
> More info here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saphir Nappa Leather Balm Medaille d'Or
> 
> 
> The Saphir MDO Nappa Leather Balm is a special leather conditioner for delicate leathers, such as goat skin, veal, and boxcalf. It's gentle formulation does not contain any solvents, which could damage more delicate leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kirbyallison.com



I use the Saphir M D’Or Nappa Balm on my M/L So Black Classic Flap lambskin and there was no sticky feeling. It’s SUPER fragrant though. I think it works better than the Cadillac Select which I was using before on my Chanels.


----------



## Gwinneth

Lulumelons said:


> Hi ladies! I need help. I put this product on my chanel vintage diana and it made the bag matt! What is happening? Everyone here says it will make the bag shine after buffing?! I waited 3 minutes for the product to dry and buff but it seemed to strip away the shine and rubbed the leather raw!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378009


Is this one Saphir Nappa Cream? It happened to me too. It removed shine and buttery softness. 
The 1st photo is after.
	

		
			
		

		
	




this one is before….


----------



## isun83

I purchased a retouched vintage chanel bag which was pretty dry. I applied Saphir Renovateur cream, and creases are more prominent now. Is this normal?


----------



## B4GBuff

Gwinneth said:


> Is this one Saphir Nappa Cream? It happened to me too. It removed shine and buttery softness.
> The 1st photo is after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408955
> 
> 
> this one is before….
> View attachment 5408957



Did you use a microfiber cloth to gently buff in circles after it completely dried? I didn't have any issues with using it. At first it looks dull and feels a bit tacky but once you buff it the shine comes back and no sticky feeling etc. at all.


----------



## ka3na20

lifewithcoco said:


> Any alternatives to cadillac water and stain protectant spray as it is sold out for weeks now…



havredeluxe water and stain protector is what I use with my chanel bags and designer shoes


----------



## lemonmonstahh

Just wanted to contribute to this thread! I dropped and scratched my white mini reissue (2 fine scratches) a week ago but I was able to buff it out with the cadillac leather conditioner


----------



## LadyVintageBags

isun83 said:


> I purchased a retouched vintage chanel bag which was pretty dry. I applied Saphir Renovateur cream, and creases are more prominent now. Is this normal?


same thing happened to me with my retouched white bag also!


----------



## Mimi-2020

Gwinneth said:


> Is this one Saphir Nappa Cream? It happened to me too. It removed shine and buttery softness.
> The 1st photo is after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408955
> 
> 
> this one is before….
> View attachment 5408957


I have never used Saphir Nappa leather cream, however…

it seems like your wax is not completely dry yet. 

Depending on the humidity where you live, sometimes it takes for days for wax to dry. 

Once it’s dry, like no more stickiness, then buffer. 

That shall bring the shine back.


----------



## Farkvam

I just wanted to weigh in with my experiences and what I’ve read numerous times. Apparently you should avoid using leather conditioners with wax and silicone because although it initially makes the bag look amazing, it prevents the leather from breathing and eventually down the road dries it out underneath that shiny coating. 

As far as what I’ve used, I was terrified to touch my delicate 40 year old Chanel black lambskin but after great success with Apple Leather Care on my vintage Coach, I tried it on my Chanel (very carefully and step by step). It didn’t remove scratches but minimized corner wear and made the bag even softer than before, if that were even possible ha ha! I am happy with it. It didn’t appear to make it shinier or more matte than before, it actually maintained the beautiful sheen. I can’t comment on any other type or colour of Chanel leathers.

I should mention that the first time I used the Apple Leather Care it left a gummy residue, but that was on a brightly coloured bag that was likely not full-grain leather. I think the product reacts much better to full-grain vegetable tanned leather, which both vintage Coach and Chanel used.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Farkvam said:


> I just wanted to weigh in with my experiences and what I’ve read numerous times. Apparently you should avoid using leather conditioners with wax and silicone because although it initially makes the bag look amazing, it prevents the leather from breathing and eventually down the road dries it out underneath that shiny coating.
> 
> As far as what I’ve used, I was terrified to touch my delicate 40 year old Chanel black lambskin but after great success with Apple Leather Care on my vintage Coach, I tried it on my Chanel (very carefully and step by step). It didn’t remove scratches but minimized corner wear and made the bag even softer than before, if that were even possible ha ha! I am happy with it. It didn’t appear to make it shinier or more matte than before, it actually maintained the beautiful sheen. I can’t comment on any other type or colour of Chanel leathers.
> 
> I should mention that the first time I used the Apple Leather Care it left a gummy residue, but that was on a brightly coloured bag that was likely not full-grain leather. I think the product reacts much better to full-grain vegetable tanned leather, which both vintage Coach and Chanel used.
> 
> View attachment 5618913


That looks gorgeous!


----------



## lifewithcoco

Has anyone tried using Collonil Carbo Pro spray on your calfskin leather bags?


----------



## Mimi-2020

lifewithcoco said:


> Has anyone tried using Collonil Carbo Pro spray on your calfskin leather bags?


No, sorry.


----------

